# Islam on trial



## Mrs. M.

Observing the fruit of Islam it is difficult not to notice how evil it is. It takes great effort on the part of those who have been forced to eat the bitterness of it. Excuses pile up like branches on a dry and parched land but one act of terrorism is like the spark that lights up and burns every last twig to ashes. While Christians and Jews are openly mocked for the slightest inconsistency, Muslims are afforded the distinction of not having their their bad deeds identified with their religion.

In America, Christianity came under fire immediately after a Christian refused to sign marriage certificates for same sex couples. Scriptures were quoted by the most unlikely individuals to remind us of what Jesus would do. Who knew that unbelievers knew the Bible so well?

Yet when Muslims went on a rampage in Calais after being inundated with fur coats from P.E.T.A., 10 tons of gifts from the British and a Christmas dinner served by the finest chef and his team, Islam was not put on trial.

Try as we may, the reason for this void of common sense eludes us. Many balk at the suggestion that the Bible is the truth but the evidence presented could give no other verdict but that it is. Our refusal to accept the truth is what has set America on a downward spiral towards destruction. We can blame no one but ourselves.

Let's look at the words of Jesus Christ that were quoted by secular sources during the Kim Davis inquisition:

Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles?
Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit.
Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire.
Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them.
Matthew 7:16-20

The greatest fruit in the life of Jesus Christ was humility. The greatest fruit in the life of any devout Christian is humility. Humility is the foundation of Christianity and love is the roof. Inside of Christ the believer bears much good fruit by demonstrating mercy and grace to all who decide to open the door and come in.

In contrast, the greatest fruit in the life of Mohammad was violence, murder, rape and conversion by conquest. The greatest fruit of any devout Muslim is waging jihad or financing those who do. Pride is the foundation of Islam and violence is the roof. Inside of Islam, the Muslim bears much bad fruit by demonstrating arrogance and ingratitude and by using the tip of a sword to force all who are outside to come in or die.

Clearly the God of the bible and the god of Islam are the antithesis of one another. To expect the followers of Islam to bear fruit which does not come from their own tree (Islam) is like expecting a poisonous snake not to bite you. It is the nature of it that cannot be denied.

The wisdom of Abraham and Sarah recognized that Ishmael and Isaac could not abide under the same roof. So Isaac they kept and Ishmael they sent away with his mother. Abraham did not send Ishmael away out of a heart full of hatred. On the contrary he sent the boy away to restore peace in the land. He sent the boy away knowing that he was not the son of promise and that he would likely kill the one who was, if permitted to stay.

Americans must realize that there can be no peace in the land while Ishmael is trying to take over it. There will never be peace in our land so long as we continue to ignore the bad fruit that is sitting on the table before us. There will never be peace in our land so long as we continue to tolerate the intolerable and refuse to bring Islam before the court of reason and hear the charges against it. There can be no leniency for an organization that is political by nature, deadly in its teachings and void of any benefit that would be a blessing to America.

Islam should be put on trial.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mrs. M. said:


> Observing the fruit of Islam it is difficult not to notice how evil it is. It takes great effort on the part of those who have been forced to eat the bitterness of it. Excuses pile up like branches on a dry and parched land but one act of terrorism is like the spark that lights up and burns every last twig to ashes. While Christians and Jews are openly mocked for the slightest inconsistency, Muslims are afforded the distinction of not having their their bad deeds identified with their religion.
> 
> In America, Christianity came under fire immediately after a Christian refused to sign marriage certificates for same sex couples. Scriptures were quoted by the most unlikely individuals to remind us of what Jesus would do. Who knew that unbelievers knew the Bible so well?
> 
> Yet when Muslims went on a rampage in Calais after being inundated with fur coats from P.E.T.A., 10 tons of gifts from the British and a Christmas dinner served by the finest chef and his team, Islam was not put on trial.
> 
> Try as we may, the reason for this void of common sense eludes us. Many balk at the suggestion that the Bible is the truth but the evidence presented could give no other verdict but that it is. Our refusal to accept the truth is what has set America on a downward spiral towards destruction. We can blame no one but ourselves.
> 
> Let's look at the words of Jesus Christ that were quoted by secular sources during the Kim Davis inquisition:
> 
> Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles?
> Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit.
> Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire.
> Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them.
> Matthew 7:16-20
> 
> The greatest fruit in the life of Jesus Christ was humility. The greatest fruit in the life of any devout Christian is humility. Humility is the foundation of Christianity and love is the roof. Inside of Christ the believer bears much good fruit by demonstrating mercy and grace to all who decide to open the door and come in.
> 
> In contrast, the greatest fruit in the life of Mohammad was violence, murder, rape and conversion by conquest. The greatest fruit of any devout Muslim is waging jihad or financing those who do. Pride is the foundation of Islam and violence is the roof. Inside of Islam, the Muslim bears much bad fruit by demonstrating arrogance and ingratitude and by using the tip of a sword to force all who are outside to come in or die.
> 
> Clearly the God of the bible and the god of Islam are the antithesis of one another. To expect the followers of Islam to bear fruit which does not come from their own tree (Islam) is like expecting a poisonous snake not to bite you. It is the nature of it that cannot be denied.
> 
> The wisdom of Abraham and Sarah recognized that Ishmael and Isaac could not abide under the same roof. So Isaac they kept and Ishmael they sent away with his mother. Abraham did not send Ishmael away out of a heart full of hatred. On the contrary he sent the boy away to restore peace in the land. He sent the boy away knowing that he was not the son of promise and that he would likely kill the one who was, if permitted to stay.
> 
> Americans must realize that there can be no peace in the land while Ishmael is trying to take over it. There will never be peace in our land so long as we continue to ignore the bad fruit that is sitting on the table before us. There will never be peace in our land so long as we continue to tolerate the intolerable and refuse to bring Islam before the court of reason and hear the charges against it. There can be no leniency for an organization that is political by nature, deadly in its teachings and void of any benefit that would be a blessing to America.
> 
> Islam should be put on trial.


Christ you are such a victim


----------



## Hossfly

Mrs. M. said:


> Observing the fruit of Islam it is difficult not to notice how evil it is. It takes great effort on the part of those who have been forced to eat the bitterness of it. Excuses pile up like branches on a dry and parched land but one act of terrorism is like the spark that lights up and burns every last twig to ashes. While Christians and Jews are openly mocked for the slightest inconsistency, Muslims are afforded the distinction of not having their their bad deeds identified with their religion.
> 
> In America, Christianity came under fire immediately after a Christian refused to sign marriage certificates for same sex couples. Scriptures were quoted by the most unlikely individuals to remind us of what Jesus would do. Who knew that unbelievers knew the Bible so well?
> 
> Yet when Muslims went on a rampage in Calais after being inundated with fur coats from P.E.T.A., 10 tons of gifts from the British and a Christmas dinner served by the finest chef and his team, Islam was not put on trial.
> 
> Try as we may, the reason for this void of common sense eludes us. Many balk at the suggestion that the Bible is the truth but the evidence presented could give no other verdict but that it is. Our refusal to accept the truth is what has set America on a downward spiral towards destruction. We can blame no one but ourselves.
> 
> Let's look at the words of Jesus Christ that were quoted by secular sources during the Kim Davis inquisition:
> 
> Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles?
> Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit.
> Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire.
> Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them.
> Matthew 7:16-20
> 
> The greatest fruit in the life of Jesus Christ was humility. The greatest fruit in the life of any devout Christian is humility. Humility is the foundation of Christianity and love is the roof. Inside of Christ the believer bears much good fruit by demonstrating mercy and grace to all who decide to open the door and come in.
> 
> In contrast, the greatest fruit in the life of Mohammad was violence, murder, rape and conversion by conquest. The greatest fruit of any devout Muslim is waging jihad or financing those who do. Pride is the foundation of Islam and violence is the roof. Inside of Islam, the Muslim bears much bad fruit by demonstrating arrogance and ingratitude and by using the tip of a sword to force all who are outside to come in or die.
> 
> Clearly the God of the bible and the god of Islam are the antithesis of one another. To expect the followers of Islam to bear fruit which does not come from their own tree (Islam) is like expecting a poisonous snake not to bite you. It is the nature of it that cannot be denied.
> 
> The wisdom of Abraham and Sarah recognized that Ishmael and Isaac could not abide under the same roof. So Isaac they kept and Ishmael they sent away with his mother. Abraham did not send Ishmael away out of a heart full of hatred. On the contrary he sent the boy away to restore peace in the land. He sent the boy away knowing that he was not the son of promise and that he would likely kill the one who was, if permitted to stay.
> 
> Americans must realize that there can be no peace in the land while Ishmael is trying to take over it. There will never be peace in our land so long as we continue to ignore the bad fruit that is sitting on the table before us. There will never be peace in our land so long as we continue to tolerate the intolerable and refuse to bring Islam before the court of reason and hear the charges against it. There can be no leniency for an organization that is political by nature, deadly in its teachings and void of any benefit that would be a blessing to America.
> 
> Islam should be put on trial.


*Guilty as charged!*


----------



## S.J.

Islam is not a religion and Muhammad was not a prophet.  He was a murderer and a pedophile who preyed on the weak and ignorant.  Islam is a malignancy that needs to be removed from every aspect of life and banned forever.


----------



## Pogo

*Segret Wilson*
Come now, Riggs. Is it possible that you really believe all that stuff about getting rid of the foreigners? That "one race, one religion, one color" hokum?

*Matt Riggs*
Hokum? Why, it's the absolute truth. We've got to save America from foreign elements.

*Segret Wilson*
Well, I'll be-- I thought you had brains, Riggs. But you've become drunk on the slop we put up for the suckers.

*Matt Riggs*
Suckers? Who are you calling--

*Segret Wilson*
Our members, Riggs. The poor fish who want to hate and blame somebody else for their failures in life. The saps who believe drivel such as, a man is a dangerous enemy because he goes to a different church. The little nobodies who want to believe some other race is inferior so they can feel superior. The jerks who go for that "100% American" rot.

*Matt Riggs*
Rot? You mean you don't believe?

*Segret Wilson*
Of course not. You must know there is no such thing as what we call 100% American. Everyone here except the Indians is descended from foreigners.

*Matt Riggs*
Why, blast you, Wilson. You sound like a dirty foreigner yourself.

*Segret Wilson*
I'm running a business, Riggs. And so are you. We deal in one of the oldest and most profitable commodities on Earth: Hate.​
---- two Ku Klux Klanners, in the script of "The Adventures of Superman: the Clan of the Fiery Cross", 1946.

Those who ignore their own history.... etc


----------



## Esmeralda

Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 billion Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.


----------



## S.J.

Esmeralda said:


> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  *There are 1.7 Muslims in the world*; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.


!.7 muslims in the world?  What happened to the second one, did somebody cut off his head?


----------



## eagle1462010

Esmeralda said:


> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.


What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............

Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????


----------



## Gracie

Since the bible speaks with metaphors....has anyone thought that maybe..just maybe...the anti christ is ....drumroll.....a "religion" (islam).


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> Since the bible speaks with metaphors....has anyone thought that maybe..just maybe...the anti christ is ....drumroll.....a "religion" (islam).


More fear mongering. I wonder what it must be like to have a heart and mind so full of hate. It must be awful.


----------



## Esmeralda

eagle1462010 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
Click to expand...

It is a trend right now. It is something happening in this period of time. It will end eventually.  It isn't permanent. Have some historical perspective.  That would mean you'd have to use your brain to think logically.

The British Empired invaded and ruled half the world for centuries---spreading all kinds of terrorism.  Eventually it ended.  This is no different. The British Empire and other European invaders destroyed cultures all over the world and murdered and tortured millions and milliions of people.  Have some perspective. And yes, they did it in the name of Christianity and in the belief that their culture was superior.


----------



## TheCrusader

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a trend right now. It is something happening in this period of time. It will end eventually.  It isn't permanent. Have some historical perspective.  That would mean you'd have to use your brain to think logically.
> 
> The British Empired invaded and ruled half the world for centuries---spreading all kinds of terrorism.  Eventually it ended.  This is no different. The British Empire and other European invaders destroyed cultures all over the world and murdered and tortured millions and milliions of people.  Have some perspective. And yes, they did it in the name of Christianity and in the belief that their culture was superior.
Click to expand...


The United States bombed China for 101 years from 1841 to 1942 in the Yangtze River Boat Patrol.

But no no, China is totally unjustified in their apparent belligerence toward America.


----------



## Esmeralda

TheCrusader said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a trend right now. It is something happening in this period of time. It will end eventually.  It isn't permanent. Have some historical perspective.  That would mean you'd have to use your brain to think logically.
> 
> The British Empired invaded and ruled half the world for centuries---spreading all kinds of terrorism.  Eventually it ended.  This is no different. The British Empire and other European invaders destroyed cultures all over the world and murdered and tortured millions and milliions of people.  Have some perspective. And yes, they did it in the name of Christianity and in the belief that their culture was superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States bombed China for 101 years from 1841 to 1942 in the Yangtze River Boat Patrol.
> 
> But no no, China is totally unjustified in their apparent belligerence toward America.
Click to expand...

Are you addressing that to me?  I don't think China is unjustified in holding a grudge toward America.  The Japanese invaded and held much of Chinese territory in the last century. The Chinese still hold that against them.  The Japanese perpetuated many attrocities against the Chinese during that time. 

European imperialism did a great deal of harm, a tremendous amount of harm to many peoples and many countries; they should be held accountable. 

But you have missed my point entirely. What I am saying is that human beings do terrible things to other human beings, as individuals, as nations, as cultures, as religions.  These things come and go.  It is the way of the world. It is the human condition. To look at so called Islamic terrorists today and say they are evil is ignorant.  All peoples of the world at one time or another have perpetuated such attrocities on others.  To not have awareness of that or to not understand that is ignorant and stupid.  You need a broader understanding and perspective of history and humanity.


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> TheCrusader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a trend right now. It is something happening in this period of time. It will end eventually.  It isn't permanent. Have some historical perspective.  That would mean you'd have to use your brain to think logically.
> 
> The British Empired invaded and ruled half the world for centuries---spreading all kinds of terrorism.  Eventually it ended.  This is no different. The British Empire and other European invaders destroyed cultures all over the world and murdered and tortured millions and milliions of people.  Have some perspective. And yes, they did it in the name of Christianity and in the belief that their culture was superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States bombed China for 101 years from 1841 to 1942 in the Yangtze River Boat Patrol.
> 
> But no no, China is totally unjustified in their apparent belligerence toward America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you addressing that to me?  I don't think China is unjustified in holding a grudge toward America.  The Japanese invaded and held much of Chinese territory in the last century. The Chinese still hold that against them.  The Japanese perpetuated many attrocities against the Chinese during that time.
> 
> European imperialism did a great deal of harm, a tremendous amount of harm to many peoples and many countries; they should be held accountable.
> 
> But you have missed my point entirely. What I am saying is that human beings do terrible things to other human beings, as individuals, as nations, as cultures, as religions.  These things come and go.  It is the way of the world. It is the human condition. To look at so called Islamic terrorists today and say they are evil is ignorant.  All peoples of the world at one time or another have perpetuated such attrocities on others.  To not have awareness of that or to not understand that is ignorant and stupid.  You need a broader understanding and perspective of history and humanity.
Click to expand...


good idea-----it a muslimah slut decides to slit your throat I will keep your words
in mind. ----------everyone has a  RIGHT to feel aggrieved    EXCEPT  victims of
Islamic atrocities.    In fact,  muslims have a GREATER RIGHT to feel aggrieved
than anyone else and an endless right to redress.      Tashfeen Malik-----muslimah
saint of the machine gun at the Christmas party was not evil  ------she is BELOVED 
OF ALLAH


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
Click to expand...


Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
Click to expand...


It is clear that you never read the koran,   been to a mosque or socialized much with
muslims or the survivors of muslim countries


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a trend right now. It is something happening in this period of time. It will end eventually.  It isn't permanent. Have some historical perspective.  That would mean you'd have to use your brain to think logically.
> 
> The British Empired invaded and ruled half the world for centuries---spreading all kinds of terrorism.  Eventually it ended.  This is no different. The British Empire and other European invaders destroyed cultures all over the world and murdered and tortured millions and milliions of people.  Have some perspective. And yes, they did it in the name of Christianity and in the belief that their culture was superior.
Click to expand...


As did the Klan.  As did the Army of God crowd from Paul Jennings Hill to Eric Rudolph to Robert Dear.

Yes it's a trend -- a _media _trend.  It's what the media chooses to highlight, because that's how papers are sold.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is clear that you never read the koran,   been to a mosque or socialized much with
> muslims or the survivors of muslim countries
Click to expand...


It is clear you've never been within sniffing distance of a political science or history book.


----------



## TNHarley

Islam isn't perverted by extremists.
They are just doing what they are supposed to be doing.
Islam is pretty fuckin clear.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is clear that you never read the koran,   been to a mosque or socialized much with
> muslims or the survivors of muslim countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is clear you've never been within sniffing distance of a political science or history book.
Click to expand...


wrong again----POGO dear.           Sociology and Anthropology and Psychology --too.       ------I will help you to understand reality.    The HUMAN brain across the board is--------THE SAME----all over the earth------the brain of the eskimo is no different from the brain of the Mexican.-------DIFFERENCES IN CULTURES are---however IMMENSE.          Different  PEOPLES   does different things----value different things and see DIFFERANT ways in and out of social interactions


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
Click to expand...

LOL

You obviously haven't been on that side of the world.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............

You are Naive.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a trend right now. It is something happening in this period of time. It will end eventually.  It isn't permanent. Have some historical perspective.  That would mean you'd have to use your brain to think logically.
> 
> The British Empired invaded and ruled half the world for centuries---spreading all kinds of terrorism.  Eventually it ended.  This is no different. The British Empire and other European invaders destroyed cultures all over the world and murdered and tortured millions and milliions of people.  Have some perspective. And yes, they did it in the name of Christianity and in the belief that their culture was superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As did the Klan.  As did the Army of God crowd from Paul Jennings Hill to Eric Rudolph to Robert Dear.
> 
> Yes it's a trend -- a _media _trend.  It's what the media chooses to highlight, because that's how papers are sold.
Click to expand...


what is the "ARGUEMENT"    ???           Esmeralda and Pogo are insisting that all cultures are  THE SAME ----and just DO IT at different times-----now is the time for muslimah sluts to grab machine guns and blow people away at random for the GLORY OF ALLAH----------try to be understanding


----------



## eagle1462010

http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/HinduWoman40718.htm

*Gandhi said*, *"My belief in the Hindu scriptures does not require me to accept every word and every verse as divinely inspired... I decline to be bound by any interpretation, however learned it may be, if it is repugnant to reason or moral sense. ... Every word of the printed works passing muster as `Shastras' is not, in my opinion, a revelation ... The interpretation of accepted texts has undergone evolution and is capable of indefinite evolution, even as the human intellect and heart are ....  Nothing in the shastras which is manifestly contrary to universal truths and morals can stand...  Nothing in the shastras which is capable of being reasoned can stand if it is in conflict with reason.*" Such evolutionary Hinduism is a part of Hindu tradition. * But no devout Muslim can accept this as true of the Koran or even the Hadith. For them their revealed texts are eternal and immutable; the commandments are not to be rationally scrutinized but simply accepted. Though there is a limited space for interpretation, there is no space for questioning or rejecting the doctrines even if they conflict with reason and morality.* That was the essential difference between the way Gandhi practiced his religion and the orthodox Muslims practice theirs. 

It was not that Gandhi was ignorant of Islamic fanaticism. He complained that Muslims are bullies and Hindus are cowards during riots. The Ali brothers had invited the Amir of Afghanistan to invade India . Swami Shraddhananda who was converting Muslims into Hinduism was shot dead by Abdul Rashid. No Muslim condemned the murder; instead Rashid was declared a martyr and was given a _namaaz_ (prayed upon) in the mosques. However Gandhi's response was the mistaken one of appeasement: the belief that the bully would be transformed if only one shows friendship. So he pardoned every Muslim fanaticism

 Let us see how the orthodox  Muslims repaid Gandhi: In 1924,  *Mohammed Ali to whom Gandhi showed such affection said, : "However pure Mr. Gandhi's character may be, he must appear to me, from the point of religion, inferior to any Mussalman even though he be without character."  In 1925 he emphasized:  "Yes, according to my religion and creed, I do hold an adulterous and a fallen Mussalman to be better than Mr. Gandhi". That is the true Islamofascist mentality revealed in all its glory.* 

In this way *Gandhi's experiment with Islam failed. *This should serve as an object lesson to all who try to appease the fanatic Muslims. It will not succeed but only lead to greater fanaticism and destruction.


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously haven't been on that side of the world.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
Click to expand...


Ummmm... no.  It's no different from radical Christian terrorism, radical Jewish terrorism, or radical Sikh or Buddhist terrorism.  No different from nationalistic terrorism à la Naziism either.   All you need is a zealot appealing to the basest human emotion, which is fear, claiming "God" or "Allah" or  "The Reich" or "the kingdom" or "Old Glory" or whatever works, "is on our side".

The religion, or the flag, or whatever the symbol is, is merely the hypodermic needle.  The poison is what's actually IN it.

You may have seen these fearmongers walking among us.  There's one sitting right in my sigline, getting what he deserves.  What they _all_ deserve.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously haven't been on that side of the world.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm... no.  It's no different from radical Christian terrorism, radical Jewish terrorism, or radical Sikh or Buddhist terrorism.  No different from nationalistic terrorism à la Naziism either.   All you need is a zealot appealing to the basest human emotion, which is fear, claiming "God" or "Allah" or "Glory" or whatever, "is on our side".
> 
> You may have seen these fearmongers walking among us.  There's one sitting right in my sigline.
Click to expand...

 Doesn't help when imams are issuing fatwahs about children staining the ground with blood, does it?
I remember when my grandmothers Baptist preacher used to say shit like that all the time!


----------



## eagle1462010

Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........

Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.

If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????

It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda and Pogo are insisting that all cultures are THE SAME



No one has ever said that, ever.


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................



Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda and Pogo are insisting that all cultures are THE SAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has ever said that, ever.
Click to expand...

 There is only one human culture


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously haven't been on that side of the world.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm... no.  It's no different from radical Christian terrorism, radical Jewish terrorism, or radical Sikh or Buddhist terrorism.  No different from nationalistic terrorism à la Naziism either.   All you need is a zealot appealing to the basest human emotion, which is fear, claiming "God" or "Allah" or  "The Reich" or "the kingdom" or "Old Glory" or whatever works, "is on our side".
> 
> The religion, or the flag, or whatever the symbol is, is merely the hypodermic needle.  The poison is what's actually IN it.
> 
> You may have seen these fearmongers walking among us.  There's one sitting right in my sigline, getting what he deserves.  What they _all_ deserve.
Click to expand...

Gandhi would be proud of you....................and like Gandhi.........You DON'T GET IT.............He FAILED.........

And your position is proven as a failure by one of the most PEACE LOVING HINDU'S of HISTORY.  You can't negotiate with this mentality.  Those that are HARD CORE can only be met with force.

Go be GANDHI for all I care..........After they deliver your head back to us in a box..........we'll take it from there.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
Click to expand...

 ME culture is religion
That's why the muslims would rather shit in their hand than a toilet.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
Click to expand...

Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME culture is religion
> That's why the muslims would rather shit in their hand than a toilet.
Click to expand...


You may have been away when this happened, not sure, but there was actually a thread started here on the burning question of which hand O'bama wipes his ass with.

I'm not even making that up.   "Healthmyths" or something is his name.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME culture is religion
> That's why the muslims would rather shit in their hand than a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have been away when this happened, not sure, but there was actually a thread started here on the burning question of which hand O'bama wipes his ass with.
> 
> I'm not even making that up.   "Healthmyths" or something is his name.
Click to expand...

 I believe it lol


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
Click to expand...


Religion and culture are separate entities. 
By definition. 
Period.

Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda and Pogo are insisting that all cultures are THE SAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has ever said that, ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only one human culture
Click to expand...


Obviously I meant no one here on this board, but even so ----

>> At one level, this is of course true; the American culture is different from the Chinese culture, both of which are different from the Egyptian culture, and so on. <<​
Second sentence.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
Click to expand...

Religion has no place in a people's culture.................



Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
Click to expand...


Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
Click to expand...

 Very true. However, Islam is a political system.. A way of life all on its own. Islam tells you how to deal with property, hygiene, politics etc


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true. However, Islam is a political system.. A way of life all on its own. Islam tells you how to deal with property, hygiene, politics etc
Click to expand...


Don't think so, no.  Especially hygiene, since you brought it up.  That's _entirely_ cultural.

Unless you're about to make the point that the way our toilets are designed has something to do with Christianism....


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true. However, Islam is a political system.. A way of life all on its own. Islam tells you how to deal with property, hygiene, politics etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think so, no.  Especially hygiene, since you brought it up.  That's _entirely_ cultural.
Click to expand...

 Yep. And islam tells them what to do.
My point lol


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> 
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true. However, Islam is a political system.. A way of life all on its own. Islam tells you how to deal with property, hygiene, politics etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think so, no.  Especially hygiene, since you brought it up.  That's _entirely_ cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. And islam tells them what to do.
> My point lol
Click to expand...


A bit like here, innit?  --- Everybody Must Get Stoned

​


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true. However, Islam is a political system.. A way of life all on its own. Islam tells you how to deal with property, hygiene, politics etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think so, no.  Especially hygiene, since you brought it up.  That's _entirely_ cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. And islam tells them what to do.
> My point lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit like here, innit?  --- Everybody Must Get Stoned
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

 Does that make you feel better?


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi is a Liberal Wet Dream to appeasement of Islam.  No one can question that he went to EXTREMES to push Pacifism and Peace with Islam and the Muslims..........In the end, the area was divided into India and Pakistan.  Along Religious lines.......At this border between these 2 countries............they have border fights all the time.........
> 
> Gandhi FAILED because HE REFUSED TO SEE the DIFFERENCE in the cultures.  The Muslim leaders still looked down on him with disdain.
> 
> If Gandhi couldn't do it then, then WHO THE HELL COULD DO IT NOW???????
> 
> It's not possible.  Only the Naive think it can be done.  Which fits the Liberal Agenda to the T...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
Click to expand...

He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.

He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.

Video of India becoming a country.


----------



## eagle1462010

A Million Died in the creation......As the 2 religions killed each other in the birth of 2 new nations.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. However, Islam is a political system.. A way of life all on its own. Islam tells you how to deal with property, hygiene, politics etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think so, no.  Especially hygiene, since you brought it up.  That's _entirely_ cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. And islam tells them what to do.
> My point lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit like here, innit?  --- Everybody Must Get Stoned
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
Click to expand...


Yeah I love that scene for the hypocrisy it exposes.  Of course the original text it's based on is much more comprehensive:

Dear Dr. Laura, 

Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that
Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate. 

I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them. 

a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them? 

b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her? 

c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense. 

d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians? 

e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself? 

f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this? 

g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here? 

h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die? 

i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves? 

j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14) 

I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help. 

Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging. 

Your devoted disciple and adoring fan. 
​Aptly demonstrates the fallacies of Double Standards and selective interpretation.  Verily, 'tis a rhetorical truncheon.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. However, Islam is a political system.. A way of life all on its own. Islam tells you how to deal with property, hygiene, politics etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so, no.  Especially hygiene, since you brought it up.  That's _entirely_ cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. And islam tells them what to do.
> My point lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit like here, innit?  --- Everybody Must Get Stoned
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that scene for the hypocrisy it exposes.  Of course the original text it's based on is much more comprehensive:
> 
> Dear Dr. Laura,
> 
> Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that
> Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.
> 
> I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them.
> 
> a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?
> 
> b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?
> 
> c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.
> 
> d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?
> 
> e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself?
> 
> f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this?
> 
> g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here?
> 
> h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die?
> 
> i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?
> 
> j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)
> 
> I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help.
> 
> Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.
> 
> Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.
> ​Aptly demonstrates the fallacies of Double Standards and selective interpretation.  Verily, 'tis a rhetorical truncheon.
Click to expand...

 what hypocrisy?


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> 
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
Click to expand...



---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.

Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so, no.  Especially hygiene, since you brought it up.  That's _entirely_ cultural.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And islam tells them what to do.
> My point lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit like here, innit?  --- Everybody Must Get Stoned
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that scene for the hypocrisy it exposes.  Of course the original text it's based on is much more comprehensive:
> 
> Dear Dr. Laura,
> 
> Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that
> Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.
> 
> I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them.
> 
> a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?
> 
> b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?
> 
> c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.
> 
> d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?
> 
> e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself?
> 
> f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this?
> 
> g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here?
> 
> h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die?
> 
> i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?
> 
> j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)
> 
> I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help.
> 
> Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.
> 
> Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.
> ​Aptly demonstrates the fallacies of Double Standards and selective interpretation.  Verily, 'tis a rhetorical truncheon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what hypocrisy?
Click to expand...




Obviously, the hypocrisy of claiming Entity A (in this case "Islam") is singularly responsible for X, Y and Z degradation elementally, while utterly ignoring that entity B (in this case Christianism) contains exactly the same elements.  Therefore the causation is proven fallacious.  Post Hoc fallacy, hi-test blend.

Want some cherries?  Somebody picked a yuuuuge bushel here.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.
Click to expand...

You said Ghandi wasn't a failure............His position was for 1 STATE...............Did that happen?  

He wanted the British rule gone..............and they did go...........but the division of the countries was based on the population of RELGION.........In the area of the GENOCIDE................the majority was Muslim...........and the remaining other ethnic groups were SLAUGHTERED BY MUSLIMS there............

15 Million were driven from their homes...from both sides.............and at least a million died.

The BORDERS were set PRIMARILY between RELIGIOUS LINES...........You are a BS artist and a FOOL.

Tell me the meaning of the Hindu Kursh mountains...............that would be a hoot.


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> 
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Ghandi wasn't a failure............His position was for 1 STATE...............Did that happen?
Click to expand...



"No wait -- move it over there, by the strawman"


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And islam tells them what to do.
> My point lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit like here, innit?  --- Everybody Must Get Stoned
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that scene for the hypocrisy it exposes.  Of course the original text it's based on is much more comprehensive:
> 
> Dear Dr. Laura,
> 
> Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that
> Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.
> 
> I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them.
> 
> a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?
> 
> b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?
> 
> c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.
> 
> d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?
> 
> e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself?
> 
> f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this?
> 
> g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here?
> 
> h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die?
> 
> i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?
> 
> j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)
> 
> I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help.
> 
> Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.
> 
> Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.
> ​Aptly demonstrates the fallacies of Double Standards and selective interpretation.  Verily, 'tis a rhetorical truncheon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what hypocrisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the hypocrisy of claiming Entity A (in this case "Islam") is singularly responsible for X, Y and Z degradation elementally, while utterly ignoring that entity B (in this case Christianism) contains exactly the same elements.  Therefore the causation is proven fallacious.  Post Hoc fallacy, hi-test blend.
> 
> Want some cherries?  Somebody picked a yuuuuge bushel here.
Click to expand...

 OT? LOL ok
Seems like all you did was change the subject so you might could "win" something but you didn't. We are talking about Islam. Besides, I am agnostic so I dont give a shit about other religions. We are talking about Islam.
Weren't you pretty overbearing on debate fallacies, just yesterday?
I don't cherry pick on religion. I am as strait as they come on this subject.
But when people want to talk about religion, and ignore certain aspects that are still practiced today; THAT would be cherry picking.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Ghandi wasn't a failure............His position was for 1 STATE...............Did that happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "No wait -- move it over there, by the strawman"
Click to expand...

Let's move the post again then shall we............Mr. Religion plays no part in Culture...........Were the British at fault in the creation of Bangladesh???????  What happened to them........................

1971 and it is known as the Bangladesh Genocide.  As Pakistani forces slaughtered and raped in the area and went to War.  India joined in the fight and won.....and the creation of Bangladesh occurred.......................

1971 Bangladesh genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bangladesh Liberation War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit like here, innit?  --- Everybody Must Get Stoned
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that scene for the hypocrisy it exposes.  Of course the original text it's based on is much more comprehensive:
> 
> Dear Dr. Laura,
> 
> Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that
> Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.
> 
> I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them.
> 
> a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?
> 
> b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?
> 
> c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.
> 
> d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?
> 
> e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself?
> 
> f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this?
> 
> g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here?
> 
> h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die?
> 
> i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?
> 
> j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)
> 
> I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help.
> 
> Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.
> 
> Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.
> ​Aptly demonstrates the fallacies of Double Standards and selective interpretation.  Verily, 'tis a rhetorical truncheon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what hypocrisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the hypocrisy of claiming Entity A (in this case "Islam") is singularly responsible for X, Y and Z degradation elementally, while utterly ignoring that entity B (in this case Christianism) contains exactly the same elements.  Therefore the causation is proven fallacious.  Post Hoc fallacy, hi-test blend.
> 
> Want some cherries?  Somebody picked a yuuuuge bushel here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OT? LOL ok
> Seems like all you did was change the subject so you might could "win" something but you didn't. We are talking about Islam. Besides, I am agnostic so I dont give a shit about other religions. We are talking about Islam.
> Weren't you pretty overbearing on debate fallacies, just yesterday?
> I don't cherry pick on religion. I am as strait as they come on this subject.
> But when people want to talk about religion, and ignore certain aspects that are still practiced today; THAT would be cherry picking.
Click to expand...


I don't either -- I'm not taking any side for or against either religion; I don't believe in either one.  I'm just observing really bad logic, and pointing out that that's what it is.

And I'm not referring to you anyway, just explaining the earlier analogy of Leviticus and shit.  They (the fallacists) like to point a finger at (what they imagine from Pam Geller is) the Qu'ran, while completely ignoring the Leviticusly Deuteronomous idiocy that is its absolute mirror.

As I always say in my advertising voiceover:   "Having it both ways --- Priceless!"


----------



## eagle1462010

A Hindu hell on earth: Families are being torn apart by their

They had waited for years. So when the opportunity came they took it, even if it meant leaving behind friends and neighbours, brothers and husbands. Even a  three-day-old baby boy. Seven weeks ago, almost 500 Hindus from Pakistan crossed into India on the pretence of visiting a  religious festival. In reality, they had come to escape religious persecution and poverty. Some said they would rather commit suicide than go back.

*“Pakistan is worse than hell for Hindus,” said one of those who managed to flee,* Laxman Das, a fruit trader from Hyderabad.

The Hindus, who came in three groups, said their biggest motivation to leave was the challenge of educating their children. There was discrimination in government schools, where they were *referred to as “kafirs”, told to go and work in the fields and obliged to recite the six kalimas, or tenets, of Islam.*
*
*
Religion is their government, their culture, and their law......unless you live under a rock.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that scene for the hypocrisy it exposes.  Of course the original text it's based on is much more comprehensive:
> 
> Dear Dr. Laura,
> 
> Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that
> Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.
> 
> I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them.
> 
> a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?
> 
> b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?
> 
> c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.
> 
> d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?
> 
> e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself?
> 
> f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this?
> 
> g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here?
> 
> h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die?
> 
> i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?
> 
> j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)
> 
> I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help.
> 
> Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.
> 
> Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.
> ​Aptly demonstrates the fallacies of Double Standards and selective interpretation.  Verily, 'tis a rhetorical truncheon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what hypocrisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the hypocrisy of claiming Entity A (in this case "Islam") is singularly responsible for X, Y and Z degradation elementally, while utterly ignoring that entity B (in this case Christianism) contains exactly the same elements.  Therefore the causation is proven fallacious.  Post Hoc fallacy, hi-test blend.
> 
> Want some cherries?  Somebody picked a yuuuuge bushel here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OT? LOL ok
> Seems like all you did was change the subject so you might could "win" something but you didn't. We are talking about Islam. Besides, I am agnostic so I dont give a shit about other religions. We are talking about Islam.
> Weren't you pretty overbearing on debate fallacies, just yesterday?
> I don't cherry pick on religion. I am as strait as they come on this subject.
> But when people want to talk about religion, and ignore certain aspects that are still practiced today; THAT would be cherry picking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either -- I'm not taking any side for or against either religion; I don't believe in either one.  I'm just observing really bad logic, and pointing out that that's what it is.
> 
> And I'm not referring to you anyway, just explaining the earlier analogy of Leviticus and shit.  They (the fallacists) like to point a finger at (what they imagine from Pam Geller is) the Qu'ran, while completely ignoring the Leviticusly Deuteronomous idiocy that is its absolute mirror.
> 
> As I always say in my advertising voiceover:   "Having it both ways --- Priceless!"
Click to expand...

 My logic isn't bad. At all. In fact, it is nothing but truth.
The OT means NOTHING when we are discussing Islam. Because, obviously, it is a derailment.
Pogo, you are one smart guy. Seriously. From top to bottom. I enjoy 90% of your posts. But when you are discussing Islam, you are about as dishonest as they come. You even admitted to me you didn't know what sections I was referring to one day, and STILL continued to argue with me... You are too smart for that shit man.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that scene for the hypocrisy it exposes.  Of course the original text it's based on is much more comprehensive:
> 
> Dear Dr. Laura,
> 
> Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that
> Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.
> 
> I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them.
> 
> a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?
> 
> b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?
> 
> c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.
> 
> d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?
> 
> e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself?
> 
> f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this?
> 
> g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here?
> 
> h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die?
> 
> i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?
> 
> j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)
> 
> I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help.
> 
> Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.
> 
> Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.
> ​Aptly demonstrates the fallacies of Double Standards and selective interpretation.  Verily, 'tis a rhetorical truncheon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what hypocrisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the hypocrisy of claiming Entity A (in this case "Islam") is singularly responsible for X, Y and Z degradation elementally, while utterly ignoring that entity B (in this case Christianism) contains exactly the same elements.  Therefore the causation is proven fallacious.  Post Hoc fallacy, hi-test blend.
> 
> Want some cherries?  Somebody picked a yuuuuge bushel here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OT? LOL ok
> Seems like all you did was change the subject so you might could "win" something but you didn't. We are talking about Islam. Besides, I am agnostic so I dont give a shit about other religions. We are talking about Islam.
> Weren't you pretty overbearing on debate fallacies, just yesterday?
> I don't cherry pick on religion. I am as strait as they come on this subject.
> But when people want to talk about religion, and ignore certain aspects that are still practiced today; THAT would be cherry picking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either -- I'm not taking any side for or against either religion; I don't believe in either one.  I'm just observing really bad logic, and pointing out that that's what it is.
> 
> And I'm not referring to you anyway, just explaining the earlier analogy of Leviticus and shit.  They (the fallacists) like to point a finger at (what they imagine from Pam Geller is) the Qu'ran, while completely ignoring the Leviticusly Deuteronomous idiocy that is its absolute mirror.
> 
> As I always say in my advertising voiceover:   "Having it both ways --- Priceless!"
Click to expand...

What your analogy refuses to show is which side of the equation is currently butchering people on earth..............People like you keep quoting Christian verses to soften what RADICAL ISLAM is doing and HAS DONE.

You will overlook the evidence of past Genocides and say LOOK..........CHRISTIANS BAD TOO.................After the slaughter by the hands of those of Radical Islam.  As you ignore the crimes against Humanity performed by these Religions and countries in the name of Religion..................

Their Gov't is their Religion is their culture..............as you refuse to answer to evidence posted to exact GENOCIDES proving the dang point.

As you refuse to see that Gandhi couldn't even stop it.


----------



## TNHarley

Christianity in NO WAY compares to Islam.
Fools party.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Christianity in NO WAY compares to Islam.
> Fools party.



Of course it does.

Monotheist, male-centered Middle Eastern medieval murmuring madness.  They have all the "differences" of a Toyota and a Honda.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that scene for the hypocrisy it exposes.  Of course the original text it's based on is much more comprehensive:
> 
> Dear Dr. Laura,
> 
> Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that
> Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.
> 
> I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them.
> 
> a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?
> 
> b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?
> 
> c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.
> 
> d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?
> 
> e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself?
> 
> f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this?
> 
> g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here?
> 
> h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die?
> 
> i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?
> 
> j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)
> 
> I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help.
> 
> Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.
> 
> Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.
> ​Aptly demonstrates the fallacies of Double Standards and selective interpretation.  Verily, 'tis a rhetorical truncheon.
> 
> 
> 
> what hypocrisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the hypocrisy of claiming Entity A (in this case "Islam") is singularly responsible for X, Y and Z degradation elementally, while utterly ignoring that entity B (in this case Christianism) contains exactly the same elements.  Therefore the causation is proven fallacious.  Post Hoc fallacy, hi-test blend.
> 
> Want some cherries?  Somebody picked a yuuuuge bushel here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OT? LOL ok
> Seems like all you did was change the subject so you might could "win" something but you didn't. We are talking about Islam. Besides, I am agnostic so I dont give a shit about other religions. We are talking about Islam.
> Weren't you pretty overbearing on debate fallacies, just yesterday?
> I don't cherry pick on religion. I am as strait as they come on this subject.
> But when people want to talk about religion, and ignore certain aspects that are still practiced today; THAT would be cherry picking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either -- I'm not taking any side for or against either religion; I don't believe in either one.  I'm just observing really bad logic, and pointing out that that's what it is.
> 
> And I'm not referring to you anyway, just explaining the earlier analogy of Leviticus and shit.  They (the fallacists) like to point a finger at (what they imagine from Pam Geller is) the Qu'ran, while completely ignoring the Leviticusly Deuteronomous idiocy that is its absolute mirror.
> 
> As I always say in my advertising voiceover:   "Having it both ways --- Priceless!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My logic isn't bad. At all. In fact, it is nothing but truth.
> The OT means NOTHING when we are discussing Islam. Because, obviously, it is a derailment.
> Pogo, you are one smart guy. Seriously. From top to bottom. I enjoy 90% of your posts. But when you are discussing Islam, you are about as dishonest as they come. You even admitted to me you didn't know what sections I was referring to one day, and STILL continued to argue with me... You are too smart for that shit man.
Click to expand...


Quote me summa this here "dishonesty", o my brother.


----------



## Esmeralda

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
Click to expand...

I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.

I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.


----------



## eagle1462010

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
Click to expand...

So how do we stop Radical Islam then?  Huh............The Gandhi approach..............that worked out so well didn't it?


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do we stop Radical Islam then?  Huh............The Gandhi approach..............that worked out so well didn't it?
Click to expand...


Is "Ghandi" some sort of porn for you?

If I post a word like, say, "pacifism" do you cream your panties?


----------



## Esmeralda

eagle1462010 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do we stop Radical Islam then?  Huh............The Gandhi approach..............that worked out so well didn't it?
Click to expand...

  We stop it by continuing to resist it and to fight it. Again, the vast majority of the people fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  They do not support such radicalism any more than anyone else does. It will end eventually, but as we know from history, such as European imperialism, it will not end overnight.


----------



## Esmeralda

eagle1462010 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do we stop Radical Islam then?  Huh............The Gandhi approach..............that worked out so well didn't it?
Click to expand...


Ghandi was successful. His goal was to free India from the British Empire, and he did.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
Click to expand...


He seems to be desperately seeking a pretext for his aggression fantasies.  Testosterone poisoning would be my diagnosis.

Ironic, considering he's pointing the finger elsewhere for ----  the same syndrome.


----------



## Esmeralda

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate "religion" with "culture"?
> 
> 
> 
> Religion is part of their culture........Geesh...........You don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
Click to expand...


Have you ever been to India, you fool. There are millions upon millions of Muslims living in India. You are, as I said, supremely ignorant and stupid.  You've never been anywhere and think you know things that are not at all true.  

This hate Muslims thread is tiresome. I'm leaving. I have no desire to discuss this issues with such bimbos.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity in NO WAY compares to Islam.
> Fools party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.
> 
> Monotheist, male-centered Middle Eastern medieval murmuring madness.  They have all the "differences" of a Toyota and a Honda.
Click to expand...

 lol whatever pogo.
Christianity isn't a political system.
Christianity doesn't tell their followers to take over the world and force Christianity on the populace. When the people did that, they were interpreting it with greed.
Islam is the opposite. It tells you to kill, lie and you get rewarded for jihad.
Does Christianity reward people for murdering innocent people because they have a different outlook?


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do we stop Radical Islam then?  Huh............The Gandhi approach..............that worked out so well didn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghandi was successful. His goal was to free India from the British Empire, and he did.
Click to expand...


Moreover, and the way I had in mind, he remains a timeless inspiration.


"First they ignore you.
Then they laugh at you.
Then they attack you.
Then you win."

I'm always more interested in the spiritual than the politics.  That seems to be over the head of the testosterone-drunk.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> what hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the hypocrisy of claiming Entity A (in this case "Islam") is singularly responsible for X, Y and Z degradation elementally, while utterly ignoring that entity B (in this case Christianism) contains exactly the same elements.  Therefore the causation is proven fallacious.  Post Hoc fallacy, hi-test blend.
> 
> Want some cherries?  Somebody picked a yuuuuge bushel here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OT? LOL ok
> Seems like all you did was change the subject so you might could "win" something but you didn't. We are talking about Islam. Besides, I am agnostic so I dont give a shit about other religions. We are talking about Islam.
> Weren't you pretty overbearing on debate fallacies, just yesterday?
> I don't cherry pick on religion. I am as strait as they come on this subject.
> But when people want to talk about religion, and ignore certain aspects that are still practiced today; THAT would be cherry picking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either -- I'm not taking any side for or against either religion; I don't believe in either one.  I'm just observing really bad logic, and pointing out that that's what it is.
> 
> And I'm not referring to you anyway, just explaining the earlier analogy of Leviticus and shit.  They (the fallacists) like to point a finger at (what they imagine from Pam Geller is) the Qu'ran, while completely ignoring the Leviticusly Deuteronomous idiocy that is its absolute mirror.
> 
> As I always say in my advertising voiceover:   "Having it both ways --- Priceless!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My logic isn't bad. At all. In fact, it is nothing but truth.
> The OT means NOTHING when we are discussing Islam. Because, obviously, it is a derailment.
> Pogo, you are one smart guy. Seriously. From top to bottom. I enjoy 90% of your posts. But when you are discussing Islam, you are about as dishonest as they come. You even admitted to me you didn't know what sections I was referring to one day, and STILL continued to argue with me... You are too smart for that shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote me summa this here "dishonesty", o my brother.
Click to expand...

 Im not looking for 10 posts from 2 or 3 weeks ago. lol


----------



## eagle1462010

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do we stop Radical Islam then?  Huh............The Gandhi approach..............that worked out so well didn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghandi was successful. His goal was to free India from the British Empire, and he did.
Click to expand...

That was only one of his goals.  The other was a unified India.  1 country.  That failed.  A 2 state solution happened and a slaughter in the middle of it.

Then Pakistan split again.....IN ANOTHER WAR.......and Bangladesh was formed.  1971.  Again, Genocidal rape, torture, and murder in the process.

At least a million died in that split.  Later another 300k to 3 million died in the creation of Bangladesh.

All over cultural and RELIGIOUS divides.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> lol whatever pogo.
> Christianity isn't a political system.
> Christianity doesn't tell their followers to take over the world and force Christianity on the populace. When the people did that, they were interpreting it with greed.



Agreed, it isn't.  Neither is Islam.  I pointed all this out waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the thread, noting the intentional conflation of religion with politics.

And here it comes again:



TNHarley said:


> Islam is the opposite. It tells you to kill, lie and you get rewarded for jihad.
> Does Christianity reward people for murdering innocent people because they have a different outlook?



Not that I know of.  Does Islam?  Again, no.  And again ----- what are we to do with all these cherries?  Gonna draw fruit flies.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the hypocrisy of claiming Entity A (in this case "Islam") is singularly responsible for X, Y and Z degradation elementally, while utterly ignoring that entity B (in this case Christianism) contains exactly the same elements.  Therefore the causation is proven fallacious.  Post Hoc fallacy, hi-test blend.
> 
> Want some cherries?  Somebody picked a yuuuuge bushel here.
> 
> 
> 
> OT? LOL ok
> Seems like all you did was change the subject so you might could "win" something but you didn't. We are talking about Islam. Besides, I am agnostic so I dont give a shit about other religions. We are talking about Islam.
> Weren't you pretty overbearing on debate fallacies, just yesterday?
> I don't cherry pick on religion. I am as strait as they come on this subject.
> But when people want to talk about religion, and ignore certain aspects that are still practiced today; THAT would be cherry picking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either -- I'm not taking any side for or against either religion; I don't believe in either one.  I'm just observing really bad logic, and pointing out that that's what it is.
> 
> And I'm not referring to you anyway, just explaining the earlier analogy of Leviticus and shit.  They (the fallacists) like to point a finger at (what they imagine from Pam Geller is) the Qu'ran, while completely ignoring the Leviticusly Deuteronomous idiocy that is its absolute mirror.
> 
> As I always say in my advertising voiceover:   "Having it both ways --- Priceless!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My logic isn't bad. At all. In fact, it is nothing but truth.
> The OT means NOTHING when we are discussing Islam. Because, obviously, it is a derailment.
> Pogo, you are one smart guy. Seriously. From top to bottom. I enjoy 90% of your posts. But when you are discussing Islam, you are about as dishonest as they come. You even admitted to me you didn't know what sections I was referring to one day, and STILL continued to argue with me... You are too smart for that shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote me summa this here "dishonesty", o my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not looking for 10 posts from 2 or 3 weeks ago. lol
Click to expand...


Instructive non-response.  Very well not played.  Beautifully not done anything about.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be desperately seeking a pretext for his aggression fantasies.  Testosterone poisoning would be my diagnosis.
> 
> Ironic, considering he's pointing the finger elsewhere for ----  the same syndrome.
Click to expand...

You refuse to accept that Radical Islam isn't a form of Islam..........which is your major malfunction.
The current fights of Muslim on Muslim are also over Religion.  Shia versus Sunni versus eveyone.  It is also about the balance of power over there primarily between these groups.

You REFUSE to see this RADICAL ELEMENT in the entire region.  Refuse to see countries set up along RELIGIOUS lines............LIKE INDIA.............Where 15 MILLION were moved VIA RELIGION at it's creation.  Yeah.........that's right............15 MILLION........Muslims heading West to Pakistan and Hindu's moving east to India.


----------



## Carla_Danger

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion and culture are separate entities.
> By definition.
> Period.
> 
> Don't try to rhetorically fuck with an Anthropologist.  He'll whup you wid a switch made out of a  linguistic branch.
> 
> 
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Ghandi wasn't a failure............His position was for 1 STATE...............Did that happen?
> 
> He wanted the British rule gone..............and they did go...........but the division of the countries was based on the population of RELGION.........In the area of the GENOCIDE................the majority was Muslim...........and the remaining other ethnic groups were SLAUGHTERED BY MUSLIMS there............
> 
> 15 Million were driven from their homes...from both sides.............and at least a million died.
> 
> The BORDERS were set PRIMARILY between RELIGIOUS LINES...........You are a BS artist and a FOOL.
> 
> Tell me the meaning of the Hindu Kursh mountains...............that would be a hoot.
Click to expand...




Ellipses | Punctuation Rules


----------



## Pogo

Carla_Danger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion has no place in a people's culture.................
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo the new Gandhi..........with all the answers..........Go forth and show us the way Gandhi..........and WIN where he failed........Just remember a bullet proof vest and armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Ghandi wasn't a failure............His position was for 1 STATE...............Did that happen?
> 
> He wanted the British rule gone..............and they did go...........but the division of the countries was based on the population of RELGION.........In the area of the GENOCIDE................the majority was Muslim...........and the remaining other ethnic groups were SLAUGHTERED BY MUSLIMS there............
> 
> 15 Million were driven from their homes...from both sides.............and at least a million died.
> 
> The BORDERS were set PRIMARILY between RELIGIOUS LINES...........You are a BS artist and a FOOL.
> 
> Tell me the meaning of the Hindu Kursh mountains...............that would be a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellipses | Punctuation Rules
Click to expand...


His elliptical connections got hold of Longknife's coffee supply .................................................................. 

I always wonder about wags who can't end a sentence.... like they're not done thinking yet..... and may never be.....


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> You refuse to accept that Radical Islam isn't a form of Islam....................



Correct.  Because it's a form of *politics*.  Which I already noted about eight million posts ago while you were going  and trolling eBay for bulk deals on more ellipses.

Is the Army of God a form of Christianism then?  Is the Ku Klux Klan?


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol whatever pogo.
> Christianity isn't a political system.
> Christianity doesn't tell their followers to take over the world and force Christianity on the populace. When the people did that, they were interpreting it with greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it isn't.  Neither is Islam.  I pointed all this out waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the thread, noting the intentional conflation of religion with politics.
> 
> And here it comes again:
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is the opposite. It tells you to kill, lie and you get rewarded for jihad.
> Does Christianity reward people for murdering innocent people because they have a different outlook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I know of.  Does Islam?  Again, no.  And again -----?  Gonna draw fruit flies.
Click to expand...

  "Does Islam?  Again, no."
So islam doesn't reward jihad with virgins with nice tits and don't bleed? REALLY? Do I need to start posting verses for you?
 "what are we to do with all these cherries"
Who is cherry picking?
To say Islam isn't a political system slaps islam in the face. Considering the ONLY people that would say that are NON MUSLIMS
Why don't you actually try reading up on islam before sounding so ignorant? AGAIN, you are too smart for this shit.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT? LOL ok
> Seems like all you did was change the subject so you might could "win" something but you didn't. We are talking about Islam. Besides, I am agnostic so I dont give a shit about other religions. We are talking about Islam.
> Weren't you pretty overbearing on debate fallacies, just yesterday?
> I don't cherry pick on religion. I am as strait as they come on this subject.
> But when people want to talk about religion, and ignore certain aspects that are still practiced today; THAT would be cherry picking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either -- I'm not taking any side for or against either religion; I don't believe in either one.  I'm just observing really bad logic, and pointing out that that's what it is.
> 
> And I'm not referring to you anyway, just explaining the earlier analogy of Leviticus and shit.  They (the fallacists) like to point a finger at (what they imagine from Pam Geller is) the Qu'ran, while completely ignoring the Leviticusly Deuteronomous idiocy that is its absolute mirror.
> 
> As I always say in my advertising voiceover:   "Having it both ways --- Priceless!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My logic isn't bad. At all. In fact, it is nothing but truth.
> The OT means NOTHING when we are discussing Islam. Because, obviously, it is a derailment.
> Pogo, you are one smart guy. Seriously. From top to bottom. I enjoy 90% of your posts. But when you are discussing Islam, you are about as dishonest as they come. You even admitted to me you didn't know what sections I was referring to one day, and STILL continued to argue with me... You are too smart for that shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote me summa this here "dishonesty", o my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not looking for 10 posts from 2 or 3 weeks ago. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instructive non-response.  Very well not played.  Beautifully not done anything about.
Click to expand...

 im not looking up weeks old posts. FFS pogo, you are doing it in this thread!
"islam isn't a political system"
SAYS WHO?
They control justice, property, hygiene etc
The fuckin Salat is about socio-economic order.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to accept that Radical Islam isn't a form of Islam....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Because it's a form of *politics*.  Which I already noted about eight million posts ago while you were going  and trolling eBay for bulk deals on more ellipses.
> 
> Is the Army of God a form of Christianism then?  Is the Ku Klux Klan?
Click to expand...

As you deny that it is part of their culture as well.........Thanks for playing...........

To deny that makes you an Idiot..................I don't give a fuck about the spelling police here btw.........right a ticket and move on.


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to accept that Radical Islam isn't a form of Islam....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Because it's a form of *politics*.  Which I already noted about eight million posts ago while you were going  and trolling eBay for bulk deals on more ellipses.
> 
> Is the Army of God a form of Christianism then?  Is the Ku Klux Klan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you deny that it is part of their culture as well.........Thanks for playing...........
> 
> To deny that makes you an Idiot..................I don't give a fuck about the spelling police here btw.........right a ticket and move on.
Click to expand...


No answer then.  Isn't that telling....................................................................................................................................


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either -- I'm not taking any side for or against either religion; I don't believe in either one.  I'm just observing really bad logic, and pointing out that that's what it is.
> 
> And I'm not referring to you anyway, just explaining the earlier analogy of Leviticus and shit.  They (the fallacists) like to point a finger at (what they imagine from Pam Geller is) the Qu'ran, while completely ignoring the Leviticusly Deuteronomous idiocy that is its absolute mirror.
> 
> As I always say in my advertising voiceover:   "Having it both ways --- Priceless!"
> 
> 
> 
> My logic isn't bad. At all. In fact, it is nothing but truth.
> The OT means NOTHING when we are discussing Islam. Because, obviously, it is a derailment.
> Pogo, you are one smart guy. Seriously. From top to bottom. I enjoy 90% of your posts. But when you are discussing Islam, you are about as dishonest as they come. You even admitted to me you didn't know what sections I was referring to one day, and STILL continued to argue with me... You are too smart for that shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote me summa this here "dishonesty", o my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not looking for 10 posts from 2 or 3 weeks ago. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instructive non-response.  Very well not played.  Beautifully not done anything about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not looking up weeks old posts. FFS pogo, you are doing it in this thread!
> "islam isn't a political system"
> SAYS WHO?
> They control justice, property, hygiene etc
> The fuckin Salat is about socio-economic order.
Click to expand...


Ipse dixit called.  She says to stop quoting her.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Does Islam? Again, no."
> So islam doesn't reward jihad with virgins with nice tits and don't bleed? REALLY? Do I need to start posting verses for you?



Sure.  And I'll post right back.



TNHarley said:


> To say Islam isn't a political system slaps islam in the face. Considering the ONLY people that would say that are NON MUSLIMS


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to accept that Radical Islam isn't a form of Islam....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Because it's a form of *politics*.  Which I already noted about eight million posts ago while you were going  and trolling eBay for bulk deals on more ellipses.
> 
> Is the Army of God a form of Christianism then?  Is the Ku Klux Klan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you deny that it is part of their culture as well.........Thanks for playing...........
> 
> To deny that makes you an Idiot..................I don't give a fuck about the spelling police here btw.........right a ticket and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No answer then.  Isn't that telling....................................................................................................................................
Click to expand...

As you refuse to engage that Religion is part of their culture.........refuse to show any proof that I was wrong on Gandhi and what happened there..............OR WHY THE COUNTRY LINES ARE DRAWN ON RELIGIOUS LINES.................

If it was just politics at play..........that wouldn't have happened now would it.............Some Muslims.......roughly 14% of India didn't leave India and are part of the DIVERSE CULTURE of Several Religions in India................Not so much in Pakistan........as any Non Islamic groups are treated as 2nd Class citizens and FORCED TO LEARN ABOUT ISLAM...........

But HEY...........that has NOTHING TO DO WITH THE CULTURE THERE........


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My logic isn't bad. At all. In fact, it is nothing but truth.
> The OT means NOTHING when we are discussing Islam. Because, obviously, it is a derailment.
> Pogo, you are one smart guy. Seriously. From top to bottom. I enjoy 90% of your posts. But when you are discussing Islam, you are about as dishonest as they come. You even admitted to me you didn't know what sections I was referring to one day, and STILL continued to argue with me... You are too smart for that shit man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote me summa this here "dishonesty", o my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not looking for 10 posts from 2 or 3 weeks ago. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instructive non-response.  Very well not played.  Beautifully not done anything about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not looking up weeks old posts. FFS pogo, you are doing it in this thread!
> "islam isn't a political system"
> SAYS WHO?
> They control justice, property, hygiene etc
> The fuckin Salat is about socio-economic order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ipse dixit called.  She says to stop quoting her.
Click to expand...

 LOL
All you do is say no and bring up one of the bibles. YOu offer no substance on this. NONE.
I cant do this with you anymore. If you actually care, you might spend some time reading about islam instead of biting your tongue and closing your mind.
Do that, then maybe we can talk. I feel like I am arguing with a big bag of emotion with no brain cells.
That is NOT what "intellectuals" do...


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to accept that Radical Islam isn't a form of Islam....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Because it's a form of *politics*.  Which I already noted about eight million posts ago while you were going  and trolling eBay for bulk deals on more ellipses.
> 
> Is the Army of God a form of Christianism then?  Is the Ku Klux Klan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you deny that it is part of their culture as well.........Thanks for playing...........
> 
> To deny that makes you an Idiot..................I don't give a fuck about the spelling police here btw.........right a ticket and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No answer then.  Isn't that telling....................................................................................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you refuse to engage that Religion is part of their culture.........refuse to show any proof that I was wrong on Gandhi and what happened there..............OR WHY THE COUNTRY LINES ARE DRAWN ON RELIGIOUS LINES.................
> 
> If it was just politics at play..........that wouldn't have happened now would it.............Some Muslims.......roughly 14% of India didn't leave India and are part of the DIVERSE CULTURE of Several Religions in India................Not so much in Pakistan........as any Non Islamic groups are treated as 2nd Class citizens and FORCED TO LEARN ABOUT ISLAM...........
> 
> But HEY...........that has NOTHING TO DO WITH THE CULTURE THERE........
Click to expand...


Get a big box of strawmen for Xmas didja?


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote me summa this here "dishonesty", o my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not looking for 10 posts from 2 or 3 weeks ago. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instructive non-response.  Very well not played.  Beautifully not done anything about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not looking up weeks old posts. FFS pogo, you are doing it in this thread!
> "islam isn't a political system"
> SAYS WHO?
> They control justice, property, hygiene etc
> The fuckin Salat is about socio-economic order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ipse dixit called.  She says to stop quoting her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> All you do is say no and bring up one of the bibles. YOu offer no substance on this. NONE.
> I cant do this with you anymore. If you actually care, you might spend some time reading about islam instead of biting your tongue and closing your mind.
> Do that, then maybe we can talk. I feel like I am arguing with a big bag of emotion with no brain cells.
> That is NOT what "intellectuals" do...
Click to expand...


Hey, I believe the old maxim is correct, "the proof is in the pudding".  When you make an assertion, if you can't back it up, then your assertion fails.

You're telling me I "can't have any pudding".  

Watta you, Pink Floyd?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Carla_Danger

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ghandi didn't "fail".  Unless your idea of "winning" is for nobody to ever disagree with you or some shit.
> 
> 
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Ghandi wasn't a failure............His position was for 1 STATE...............Did that happen?
> 
> He wanted the British rule gone..............and they did go...........but the division of the countries was based on the population of RELGION.........In the area of the GENOCIDE................the majority was Muslim...........and the remaining other ethnic groups were SLAUGHTERED BY MUSLIMS there............
> 
> 15 Million were driven from their homes...from both sides.............and at least a million died.
> 
> The BORDERS were set PRIMARILY between RELIGIOUS LINES...........You are a BS artist and a FOOL.
> 
> Tell me the meaning of the Hindu Kursh mountains...............that would be a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellipses | Punctuation Rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His elliptical connections got hold of Longknife's coffee supply ..................................................................
> 
> I always wonder about wags who can't end a sentence.... like they're not done thinking yet..... and may never be.....
Click to expand...




Well...........it's giving me a.............a headache..........not unlike Longknife's postings.............both posters get their cultural knowledge from the likes of Pamela Geller............Breitfart...............and The Blaze.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not looking for 10 posts from 2 or 3 weeks ago. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instructive non-response.  Very well not played.  Beautifully not done anything about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not looking up weeks old posts. FFS pogo, you are doing it in this thread!
> "islam isn't a political system"
> SAYS WHO?
> They control justice, property, hygiene etc
> The fuckin Salat is about socio-economic order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ipse dixit called.  She says to stop quoting her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> All you do is say no and bring up one of the bibles. YOu offer no substance on this. NONE.
> I cant do this with you anymore. If you actually care, you might spend some time reading about islam instead of biting your tongue and closing your mind.
> Do that, then maybe we can talk. I feel like I am arguing with a big bag of emotion with no brain cells.
> That is NOT what "intellectuals" do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I believe the old maxim is correct, "the proof is in the pudding".  When you make an assertion, if you can't back it up, then your assertion fails.
> 
> You're telling me I "can't have any pudding".
> 
> Watta you, Pink Floyd?
Click to expand...

 READ ABOUT THE GODDAMN RELIGION pogo.
A few weeks ago, I posted verses form the hadith, the salat and the quran. If you didn't learn then, you wont learn now. Because you REFUSE to THINK. Its sad..
Like I said, bite your tongue and close your mind.


----------



## TNHarley

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Ghandi wasn't a failure............His position was for 1 STATE...............Did that happen?
> 
> He wanted the British rule gone..............and they did go...........but the division of the countries was based on the population of RELGION.........In the area of the GENOCIDE................the majority was Muslim...........and the remaining other ethnic groups were SLAUGHTERED BY MUSLIMS there............
> 
> 15 Million were driven from their homes...from both sides.............and at least a million died.
> 
> The BORDERS were set PRIMARILY between RELIGIOUS LINES...........You are a BS artist and a FOOL.
> 
> Tell me the meaning of the Hindu Kursh mountains...............that would be a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellipses | Punctuation Rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His elliptical connections got hold of Longknife's coffee supply ..................................................................
> 
> I always wonder about wags who can't end a sentence.... like they're not done thinking yet..... and may never be.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...........it's giving me a.............a headache..........not unlike Longknife's postings.............both posters get their cultural knowledge from the likes of Pamela Geller............Breitfart...............and The Blaze.
Click to expand...

 then why don't you start correcting instead of acting like a grammar NAZI with no substance?


----------



## Pogo

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He failed in respect to the OP.  Islam and Hindu's eventually moved from their homes in the respective of the countries of Pakistan and India.  Primarily across RELIGIOUS LINES.
> 
> He Won in regards to removing British Colonialism and the creation of India.  But spare me that he won over the conflict between Hindu and Muslim.
> 
> Video of India becoming a country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and the fact that you're completely head-in-the-sand oblivious to how the UK set that scene up WITH its colonialism (a paradigm repeated in countless other hot spots particularly in the ME and Africa) proves my earlier point that the distinction between religions and politics is as lost on you as is the distinction between religion and culture.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play World Politics for Dummies at home.  Minutes of fun for the whole family.  Ages 14 and down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Ghandi wasn't a failure............His position was for 1 STATE...............Did that happen?
> 
> He wanted the British rule gone..............and they did go...........but the division of the countries was based on the population of RELGION.........In the area of the GENOCIDE................the majority was Muslim...........and the remaining other ethnic groups were SLAUGHTERED BY MUSLIMS there............
> 
> 15 Million were driven from their homes...from both sides.............and at least a million died.
> 
> The BORDERS were set PRIMARILY between RELIGIOUS LINES...........You are a BS artist and a FOOL.
> 
> Tell me the meaning of the Hindu Kursh mountains...............that would be a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellipses | Punctuation Rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His elliptical connections got hold of Longknife's coffee supply ..................................................................
> 
> I always wonder about wags who can't end a sentence.... like they're not done thinking yet..... and may never be.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...........it's giving me a.............a headache..........not unlike Longknife's postings.............both posters get their cultural knowledge from the likes of Pamela Geller............Breitfart...............and The Blaze.
Click to expand...


Methinks it's because he's ................ dotty.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instructive non-response.  Very well not played.  Beautifully not done anything about.
> 
> 
> 
> im not looking up weeks old posts. FFS pogo, you are doing it in this thread!
> "islam isn't a political system"
> SAYS WHO?
> They control justice, property, hygiene etc
> The fuckin Salat is about socio-economic order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ipse dixit called.  She says to stop quoting her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> All you do is say no and bring up one of the bibles. YOu offer no substance on this. NONE.
> I cant do this with you anymore. If you actually care, you might spend some time reading about islam instead of biting your tongue and closing your mind.
> Do that, then maybe we can talk. I feel like I am arguing with a big bag of emotion with no brain cells.
> That is NOT what "intellectuals" do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I believe the old maxim is correct, "the proof is in the pudding".  When you make an assertion, if you can't back it up, then your assertion fails.
> 
> You're telling me I "can't have any pudding".
> 
> Watta you, Pink Floyd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> READ ABOUT THE GODDAMN RELIGION pogo.
> A few weeks ago, I posted verses form the hadith, the salat and the quran. If you didn't learn then, you wont learn now. Because you REFUSE to THINK. Its sad..
> Like I said, bite your tongue and close your mind.
Click to expand...



oooOOoooOOo...  bag of emotion speaks.  Take a break o my brother.


----------



## TNHarley

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> im not looking up weeks old posts. FFS pogo, you are doing it in this thread!
> "islam isn't a political system"
> SAYS WHO?
> They control justice, property, hygiene etc
> The fuckin Salat is about socio-economic order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipse dixit called.  She says to stop quoting her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> All you do is say no and bring up one of the bibles. YOu offer no substance on this. NONE.
> I cant do this with you anymore. If you actually care, you might spend some time reading about islam instead of biting your tongue and closing your mind.
> Do that, then maybe we can talk. I feel like I am arguing with a big bag of emotion with no brain cells.
> That is NOT what "intellectuals" do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I believe the old maxim is correct, "the proof is in the pudding".  When you make an assertion, if you can't back it up, then your assertion fails.
> 
> You're telling me I "can't have any pudding".
> 
> Watta you, Pink Floyd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> READ ABOUT THE GODDAMN RELIGION pogo.
> A few weeks ago, I posted verses form the hadith, the salat and the quran. If you didn't learn then, you wont learn now. Because you REFUSE to THINK. Its sad..
> Like I said, bite your tongue and close your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oooOOoooOOo...  bag of emotion speaks.  Take a break o my brother.
Click to expand...

 It gets frustrating trying to have a conversation with a bonehead that REFUSES to learn.


----------



## eagle1462010

Islamic Invasion Of India: The Greatest Genocide In History

*Muslim historian Firishta [full name Muhammad Qasim Hindu Shah, born in 1560 and died in 1620], the author of the Tarikh-i Firishta and the Gulshan-i Ibrahim, was the first to give an idea to the medieval bloodbath that was India during Muslim rule, when he declared that *over 400 million Hindus got slaughtered during Muslim invasion and occupation of India*. Survivors got enslaved and castrated. India’s population is said to have been around 600 million at the time of Muslim invasion. By the mid 1500’s the Hindu population was 200 million.*
*By the time the British arrived to the shores of India and after centuries of Islamic law ruling India, the Hindu population was not behaving like their normal self; they were behaving like Muslims. There are many witness reports from the British archives of horrendous Hindu incidents that were shocking in cruelty to the British – and they therefore sometimes referred to the people as “savages”. Yes, anyone who gets contaminated by the association with Islamic ‘culture’ truly gets tainted and savaged. That is exactly why it is so detrimental and dangerous.*



They were slaughtered because they weren't Muslim..................

Today, on a smaller scale the same goes on.............but it's not part of the culture.  LOL


----------



## eagle1462010

I asked Pogo Stick about the Hindu Kursh mountains along time ago........as usual he refused to engage...........

The meaning from article already posted.

*From the time of the Umayyad Dynasty (711AD) to  the last Mughal, Bahadur Shah Zafar (1858), so widely praised as great leaders by Indian historians themselves, entire cities were burnt down and the populations massacred, with hundreds of thousands killed in every campaign, and similar numbers deported as slaves. Every new invader made (often literally) his hills of Hindus skulls. Thus, the conquest of Afghanistan in the year 1000 was followed by the annihilation of the Hindu population; the region is still called the Hindu Kush, i.e. “Hindu slaughter.”
*
A period of time of the greatest slaughter in History.


----------



## irosie91

eagle1462010 said:


> http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/HinduWoman40718.htm
> 
> *Gandhi said*, *"My belief in the Hindu scriptures does not require me to accept every word and every verse as divinely inspired... I decline to be bound by any interpretation, however learned it may be, if it is repugnant to reason or moral sense. ... Every word of the printed works passing muster as `Shastras' is not, in my opinion, a revelation ... The interpretation of accepted texts has undergone evolution and is capable of indefinite evolution, even as the human intellect and heart are ....  Nothing in the shastras which is manifestly contrary to universal truths and morals can stand...  Nothing in the shastras which is capable of being reasoned can stand if it is in conflict with reason.*" Such evolutionary Hinduism is a part of Hindu tradition. * But no devout Muslim can accept this as true of the Koran or even the Hadith. For them their revealed texts are eternal and immutable; the commandments are not to be rationally scrutinized but simply accepted. Though there is a limited space for interpretation, there is no space for questioning or rejecting the doctrines even if they conflict with reason and morality.* That was the essential difference between the way Gandhi practiced his religion and the orthodox Muslims practice theirs.
> 
> It was not that Gandhi was ignorant of Islamic fanaticism. He complained that Muslims are bullies and Hindus are cowards during riots. The Ali brothers had invited the Amir of Afghanistan to invade India . Swami Shraddhananda who was converting Muslims into Hinduism was shot dead by Abdul Rashid. No Muslim condemned the murder; instead Rashid was declared a martyr and was given a _namaaz_ (prayed upon) in the mosques. However Gandhi's response was the mistaken one of appeasement: the belief that the bully would be transformed if only one shows friendship. So he pardoned every Muslim fanaticism
> 
> Let us see how the orthodox  Muslims repaid Gandhi: In 1924,  *Mohammed Ali to whom Gandhi showed such affection said, : "However pure Mr. Gandhi's character may be, he must appear to me, from the point of religion, inferior to any Mussalman even though he be without character."  In 1925 he emphasized:  "Yes, according to my religion and creed, I do hold an adulterous and a fallen Mussalman to be better than Mr. Gandhi". That is the true Islamofascist mentality revealed in all its glory.*
> 
> In this way *Gandhi's experiment with Islam failed. *This should serve as an object lesson to all who try to appease the fanatic Muslims. It will not succeed but only lead to greater fanaticism and destruction.



eagle -----have you spoken with lots of hindus-----your stuff reminds me of the stuff
I got from Hindus while I was in college       Or you could BE a hindu.    It seems to me that there is  a   "lets return to the APPEASEMENT policies  of Gandhiji----  now
being expressed by lots of hindu leaders


----------



## eagle1462010

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/HinduWoman40718.htm
> 
> *Gandhi said*, *"My belief in the Hindu scriptures does not require me to accept every word and every verse as divinely inspired... I decline to be bound by any interpretation, however learned it may be, if it is repugnant to reason or moral sense. ... Every word of the printed works passing muster as `Shastras' is not, in my opinion, a revelation ... The interpretation of accepted texts has undergone evolution and is capable of indefinite evolution, even as the human intellect and heart are ....  Nothing in the shastras which is manifestly contrary to universal truths and morals can stand...  Nothing in the shastras which is capable of being reasoned can stand if it is in conflict with reason.*" Such evolutionary Hinduism is a part of Hindu tradition. * But no devout Muslim can accept this as true of the Koran or even the Hadith. For them their revealed texts are eternal and immutable; the commandments are not to be rationally scrutinized but simply accepted. Though there is a limited space for interpretation, there is no space for questioning or rejecting the doctrines even if they conflict with reason and morality.* That was the essential difference between the way Gandhi practiced his religion and the orthodox Muslims practice theirs.
> 
> It was not that Gandhi was ignorant of Islamic fanaticism. He complained that Muslims are bullies and Hindus are cowards during riots. The Ali brothers had invited the Amir of Afghanistan to invade India . Swami Shraddhananda who was converting Muslims into Hinduism was shot dead by Abdul Rashid. No Muslim condemned the murder; instead Rashid was declared a martyr and was given a _namaaz_ (prayed upon) in the mosques. However Gandhi's response was the mistaken one of appeasement: the belief that the bully would be transformed if only one shows friendship. So he pardoned every Muslim fanaticism
> 
> Let us see how the orthodox  Muslims repaid Gandhi: In 1924,  *Mohammed Ali to whom Gandhi showed such affection said, : "However pure Mr. Gandhi's character may be, he must appear to me, from the point of religion, inferior to any Mussalman even though he be without character."  In 1925 he emphasized:  "Yes, according to my religion and creed, I do hold an adulterous and a fallen Mussalman to be better than Mr. Gandhi". That is the true Islamofascist mentality revealed in all its glory.*
> 
> In this way *Gandhi's experiment with Islam failed. *This should serve as an object lesson to all who try to appease the fanatic Muslims. It will not succeed but only lead to greater fanaticism and destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle -----have you spoken with lots of hindus-----your stuff reminds me of the stuff
> I got from Hindus while I was in college       Or you could BE a hindu.    It seems to me that there is  a   "lets return to the APPEASEMENT policies  of Gandhiji----  now
> being expressed by lots of hindu leaders
Click to expand...

Born and raised in the United States..........Just a history buff..............Trying to show Pogo a new trick on what went down there as he refuses to see the Forest for the Trees..................

The middle East is for ALL PURPOSES..............A FUCKING GRAVEYARD!


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 billion Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.


It all began at the beginning.  Mo was a warrior and a terrorist, among other things. Go learn about Islam, its inception and Mo, then you'll understand.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
Click to expand...

Was that when you reverted


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that when you reverted
Click to expand...


What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.

*IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief................only 1.7 of them............geesh.............
> 
> Most terrorism on the planet comes from What faith........Alex.???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
Click to expand...

What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.

I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.

No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West.  It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
Click to expand...

You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
Click to expand...


Why didn't your ancestors?


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
Click to expand...

They did.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism doesn't come from "faith".  It come from politics.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West.  It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  And it's the poor/uneducated who fall into fundamentalism here as well, or anywhere.  It seems to be the same poor and uneducated who fall into the Rumpian hatemongering based, as bigotry always is, on blind ignorance.  And a stark gullibility.

My experiences with Muslims are pretty much exactly the same. Nobody ever even brought up religion, nor did I inquire about it (since it wasn't relevant to anything).  I was much more interested in learning some Arabic.  Nor did anybody bring up any kind of politics, except for one guy, an Iranian who started droning on and on about the Ayatollah Khomeni who was in power at the time.  The other "Muslims" (I use quotes because the term is entirely incidental) gathered around him in a reasonable, rational and calm discussion to explain to him why he was full of shit and being led by the nose.  Never saw any violence or even sharp words exchanged.

But that's the difference between on the one hand experiencing the real world, and on the other hand sucking up whatever one sees in the Imaginarium of Booga-Booga.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
Click to expand...


eh my mistake - I keep thinking you're American.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
Click to expand...

LMAO
If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.


----------



## Esmeralda

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> 
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eh my mistake - I keep thinking you're American.
Click to expand...

What is she, Canadian?  It's the same thing.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> _*You obviously haven't been on that side of the world*_.  Faith drives their politics.......Religion rules their life and their Governments there.  That is based on their faith in Islam..........Under the Koran, the Radical elements are practicing the letter of the Koran in killing the unbelievers............
> 
> You are Naive.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
Click to expand...




Meh...


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> 
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eh my mistake - I keep thinking you're American.
Click to expand...

No worries, Coyote.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> 
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
Click to expand...

I am a European


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> 
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
Click to expand...

Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> 
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
Click to expand...




Why do you care, you're not an American?


----------



## Tilly

Carla_Danger said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you care, you're not an American?
Click to expand...

I'm a caring person.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> 
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
Click to expand...

All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?

Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?

You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> 
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eh my mistake - I keep thinking you're American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is she, Canadian?  It's the same thing.
Click to expand...


Beg to differ -- Canadians are celebrating the arrival of refugees even as we speak.  They see it as a point of national pride.

Of course, that's partly because Donald Rump hasn't bought the place and put his name in big stone letters yet.  Like he did in that golf course in Dubai.

Oh wait --- they tore his name off of that.  I forgot.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eh my mistake - I keep thinking you're American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is she, Canadian?  It's the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beg to differ -- Canadians are celebrating the arrival of refugees even as we speak.  They see it as a point of national pride.
> 
> Of course, that's partly because Donald Rump hasn't bought the place and put his name in big stone letters yet.  Like he did in that golf course in Dubai.
> 
> Oh wait --- they tore his name off of that.  I forgot.
Click to expand...


You misunderstood my point.  My point was that whether she is American or Canadian, her ancestors were immigrants.


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
Click to expand...


Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch you silly woman.  Are you going to tell all the politicians who haven't 'come from a background of economic distress' that they have 'no right' to discuss issues of immigration and, the economics of other countries and the merits, or otherwise, of fighting for ones country? Is there a rule on this message board that unless one lives in the US one cannot discuss American politics or policy? If not, stfu you silly ignoramus


----------



## eagle1462010

Carla_Danger said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on 'that side of the world' for over 8 years.  You are crazy and stupid. You understand nothing.
> 
> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries, worked with Muslims, lived with them as neighbors, socialized with them as friends, known them as colleagues, etc., for over 8 years.  All the BS you think you know about the average Muslim is not true.  You know nothing.  You're a bigot and an idiot and supremely uniformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that when you reverted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she's saying --- which is what I'm saying --- is that simply because one coincidentally lives with/works with/socializes with "Muslims" -------- DOESN'T MEAN RELIGION IS RELEVANT.  No more than it means socializing with Baptists or Buddhists or Zoroastrians means religion is relevant.  It's coincidence, nothing more.  The armchair hatemongers that inhabit this board are bending over backward to make religion the be-all and end-all for one particular religion only.
> 
> *IT ISN'T.*  The world simply does not work that way.  That's a complete and emotional fallacy derived from the Imaginarium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is really annoying is that none of these Muslim hate mongers have ever lived among Muslim people while you and I have.  Yet they think they know all about it and completely dismiss what we are saying.
> 
> I've never had any problem with Muslims about religion or culture, though I spent over 8 years in Muslim countries working side by side with Muslims, being their neighbor and friend.  No one ever spoke more about religion than saying إ'in sha' allh.  I had a very Christian auntie in the States who invoked God's name nearly every time she spoke.  It's something people do.  Religion has had nothing whatsoever to do with my interactions with Muslims.
> 
> No one in any Muslim country has threatened me, wanted to convert me, wanted to kill me if I didn't convert, etc.  No  one I have ever dealt with lives in mind and spirit like someone in the Middle or Dark Ages.  They are modern people just trying to live thier lives like anyone else.  *Those who immigrate, who are poor, most would probably rather live in their own countries but seek a higher standard of living in the West*.  *It is the poor and poorly educated who are generally immigrants. They tend to be more fundamental and religious than better educated Muslims, *but they do not represent all the Muslims in the world.  Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> 
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch you silly woman.  Are you going to tell all the politicians who haven't 'come from a background of economic distress' that they have 'no right' to discuss issues of immigration and, the economics of other countries and the merits, or otherwise, of fighting for ones country? Is there a rule on this message board that unless one lives in the US one cannot discuss American politics or policy? If not, stfu you silly ignoramus
Click to expand...


Anyone has the right to discuss the politics of any country - but immigration means different things to different countries.  America can be said to be build by immigrants, not so England...also the immigrant experience differs from country to country.  I think it makes for a more fascinating discussion but it also means I can assume we're speaking from the same experiences.


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch you silly woman.  Are you going to tell all the politicians who haven't 'come from a background of economic distress' that they have 'no right' to discuss issues of immigration and, the economics of other countries and the merits, or otherwise, of fighting for ones country? Is there a rule on this message board that unless one lives in the US one cannot discuss American politics or policy? If not, stfu you silly ignoramus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone has the right to discuss the politics of any country - but immigration means different things to different countries.  America can be said to be build by immigrants, not so England...also the immigrant experience differs from country to country.  I think it makes for a more fascinating discussion but it also means I can assume we're speaking from the same experiences.
Click to expand...

Depends how far back in history you want to go before you stop referring to people as immigrants. It seems to me that people go back as far as suits their agenda.  You could indeed refer to the UK and much of Europe as nations of immigrants, like you do the US, just depends on where you choose to draw a line in the sand.  We are a world of immigrants, since people were nomadic and followed the seasons from the word go. That is why it's a moot point.  There are times when immigration is less desirable, REGARDLESS OF WHAT WENT BEFORE.  Like the argument  'because we've always done it this way'. Meaningless.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch you silly woman.  Are you going to tell all the politicians who haven't 'come from a background of economic distress' that they have 'no right' to discuss issues of immigration and, the economics of other countries and the merits, or otherwise, of fighting for ones country? Is there a rule on this message board that unless one lives in the US one cannot discuss American politics or policy? If not, stfu you silly ignoramus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone has the right to discuss the politics of any country - but immigration means different things to different countries.  America can be said to be build by immigrants, not so England...also the immigrant experience differs from country to country.  I think it makes for a more fascinating discussion but it also means I can assume we're speaking from the same experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how far back in history you want to go before you stop referring to people as immigrants. It seems to me that people go back as far as suits their agenda.  You could indeed refer to the UK and much of Europe as nations of immigrants, like you do the US, just depends on where you choose to draw a line in the sand.  We are a world of immigrants, since people were nomadic and followed the seasons from the word go. That is why it's a moot point.  There are times when immigration is less desirable, REGARDLESS OF WHAT WENT BEFORE.  Like the argument  'because we've always done it this way'. Meaningless.
Click to expand...


I don't know...I think there is a fundamental difference between nations like those in Europe, the UK and nations like the US, Canada, Australia that were very sparsly populated before immigration and that were built on the concept that immigration added value.  Europe was overrun, conquered and reconquered throughout it's much older history - that's not the same as being a nation built on immigration...imo.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> 
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch you silly woman.  Are you going to tell all the politicians who haven't 'come from a background of economic distress' that they have 'no right' to discuss issues of immigration and, the economics of other countries and the merits, or otherwise, of fighting for ones country? Is there a rule on this message board that unless one lives in the US one cannot discuss American politics or policy? If not, stfu you silly ignoramus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone has the right to discuss the politics of any country - but immigration means different things to different countries.  America can be said to be build by immigrants, not so England...also the immigrant experience differs from country to country.  I think it makes for a more fascinating discussion but it also means I can assume we're speaking from the same experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how far back in history you want to go before you stop referring to people as immigrants. It seems to me that people go back as far as suits their agenda.  You could indeed refer to the UK and much of Europe as nations of immigrants, like you do the US, just depends on where you choose to draw a line in the sand.  We are a world of immigrants, since people were nomadic and followed the seasons from the word go. That is why it's a moot point.  There are times when immigration is less desirable, REGARDLESS OF WHAT WENT BEFORE.  Like the argument  'because we've always done it this way'. Meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...I think there is a fundamental difference between nations like those in Europe, the UK and nations like the US, Canada, Australia that were very sparsly populated before immigration and that were built on the concept that immigration added value.  Europe was overrun, conquered and reconquered throughout it's much older history - that's not the same as being a nation built on immigration...imo.
Click to expand...

Australia was a British Penal Colony..............It was built on those going to prison from Britain...............


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> 
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch you silly woman.  Are you going to tell all the politicians who haven't 'come from a background of economic distress' that they have 'no right' to discuss issues of immigration and, the economics of other countries and the merits, or otherwise, of fighting for ones country? Is there a rule on this message board that unless one lives in the US one cannot discuss American politics or policy? If not, stfu you silly ignoramus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone has the right to discuss the politics of any country - but immigration means different things to different countries.  America can be said to be build by immigrants, not so England...also the immigrant experience differs from country to country.  I think it makes for a more fascinating discussion but it also means I can assume we're speaking from the same experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how far back in history you want to go before you stop referring to people as immigrants. It seems to me that people go back as far as suits their agenda.  You could indeed refer to the UK and much of Europe as nations of immigrants, like you do the US, just depends on where you choose to draw a line in the sand.  We are a world of immigrants, since people were nomadic and followed the seasons from the word go. That is why it's a moot point.  There are times when immigration is less desirable, REGARDLESS OF WHAT WENT BEFORE.  Like the argument  'because we've always done it this way'. Meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...I think there is a fundamental difference between nations like those in Europe, the UK and nations like the US, Canada, Australia that were very sparsly populated before immigration and that were built on the concept that immigration added value.  Europe was overrun, conquered and reconquered throughout it's much older history - that's not the same as being a nation built on immigration...imo.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter, we  can most of us refer to our countries as nations of immigrants if we want to pick a particular point in time that suits our agenda. The point is, repeatedly claiming we are a nation of immigrants is not an argument for continuing to bring in immigrants. It is no better than someone saying they are doing something regardless of the consequences but because they've always done that something.  It's mindless and illogical.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch you silly woman.  Are you going to tell all the politicians who haven't 'come from a background of economic distress' that they have 'no right' to discuss issues of immigration and, the economics of other countries and the merits, or otherwise, of fighting for ones country? Is there a rule on this message board that unless one lives in the US one cannot discuss American politics or policy? If not, stfu you silly ignoramus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone has the right to discuss the politics of any country - but immigration means different things to different countries.  America can be said to be build by immigrants, not so England...also the immigrant experience differs from country to country.  I think it makes for a more fascinating discussion but it also means I can assume we're speaking from the same experiences.
Click to expand...

America was built by a very small group of people , especially the laws , government and Western thinking .  All the MEN that laid the foundations of America were from a very small group of MEN from the British Isles , Welsh and English mostly .   Afterwards there was the importation of immigrants to provide labor and Cannon Fodder, exploration , home steading and other practical purposes that required bodies and breeding to make more people  .    Course these immigrants were lucky to be ALLOWED to immigrate or they could have starved in their homelands .  Point is that America's foundations were laid by dead white MEN who were very intelligent Coyote !!


----------



## pismoe

of course you laugh , you can't refute Coyote .    Americas laws , thinking and foundations of the USA were laid by a very small group of WHITE MEN from a very small area of the world called the British Isles Coyote !!    See the names and origins of the signers of the foundational papers that started the USA and America on its way to greatness Coyote .


----------



## pismoe

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European?  Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate? Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.  Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country.  Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop getting your libtard knickers in a bunch you silly woman.  Are you going to tell all the politicians who haven't 'come from a background of economic distress' that they have 'no right' to discuss issues of immigration and, the economics of other countries and the merits, or otherwise, of fighting for ones country? Is there a rule on this message board that unless one lives in the US one cannot discuss American politics or policy? If not, stfu you silly ignoramus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone has the right to discuss the politics of any country - but immigration means different things to different countries.  America can be said to be build by immigrants, not so England...also the immigrant experience differs from country to country.  I think it makes for a more fascinating discussion but it also means I can assume we're speaking from the same experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how far back in history you want to go before you stop referring to people as immigrants. It seems to me that people go back as far as suits their agenda.  You could indeed refer to the UK and much of Europe as nations of immigrants, like you do the US, just depends on where you choose to draw a line in the sand.  We are a world of immigrants, since people were nomadic and followed the seasons from the word go. That is why it's a moot point.  There are times when immigration is less desirable, REGARDLESS OF WHAT WENT BEFORE.  Like the argument  'because we've always done it this way'. Meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...I think there is a fundamental difference between nations like those in Europe, the UK and nations like the US, Canada, Australia that were very sparsly populated before immigration and that were built on the concept that immigration added value.  Europe was overrun, conquered and reconquered throughout it's much older history - that's not the same as being a nation built on immigration...imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia was a British Penal Colony..............It was built on those going to prison from Britain...............
Click to expand...

and another great country , Australia , once again built by WHITE MEN and people from a very small area on the globe .  And the builders of Austalia would be from the British Isles .    Same as in Canada but the USA is best Coyote !!


----------



## miketx

Esmeralda said:


> More fear mongering. I wonder what it must be like to have a heart and mind so full of hate. It must be awful.



As a libtard that hates anyone with a differing opinion, you must know all about hate.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> of course you laugh , you can't refute Coyote .    Americas laws , thinking and foundations of the USA were laid by a very small group of WHITE MEN from a very small area of the world called the British Isles Coyote !!    See the names and origins of the signers of the foundational papers that started the USA and America on its way to greatness Coyote .




Actually that foundation was derived from multiple sources including the Iriquois nation that was already here, as well as French and German contemporary philosophers.

Might wanna invest in a history book before you embarrass yourself with the whole White Supremacy/English Supremacy song and dance.  

Oops -- too late.


----------



## pismoe

its nothing to do with HATE of muslims .   My disdain towards muslim immigration is just because of caution .  Look at the stuff they do in the falling down desert homelands .   Bombs , decapitations , cutting off of body parts as punishment .    Throwing gays of high buildings and stonings and all these punishemt being carried out in front of cheering and supportive crowds of supposedly NORMAL muslim villagers .   ---------------------   see 'the killing of Fahrkunda' to see normal muslims at work !!


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you laugh , you can't refute Coyote .    Americas laws , thinking and foundations of the USA were laid by a very small group of WHITE MEN from a very small area of the world called the British Isles Coyote !!    See the names and origins of the signers of the foundational papers that started the USA and America on its way to greatness Coyote .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that foundation was derived from multiple sources including the Iriquois nation that was already here, as well as French and German contemporary philosophers.
> 
> Might wanna invest in a history book before you embarrass yourself with the whole White Supremacy/English Supremacy song and dance.
> 
> Oops -- too late.
Click to expand...

---------------------------  point is that the countries foundations were laid as I said .  Your unproven theories , even if true are no big deal as the smart White MEN that laid Americas foundations would use any good ideas that they came across  !!     There was no Indian consultant advising Americas WHITE Founders Lakhota !!


----------



## pismoe

the Founders that laid the foundations of America meaning its  laws , government , yada , yada were ALL from the British Isles .    English and Welsh Lakhota !!


----------



## pismoe

and they were ALL WHITER than WHITE and all sporting schlongs Lakhota , Coyote and Pogo  !!


----------



## MaryL

Liberals love a good underdog. The media likes to pretend Islam is a poor defenses harmless minority. That is laughable.  The liberal media wasn't worried about creating a anti white, anti police anti authority backlash when they showcase a few questionable  police incidents, then we get riots, but that is OK. But when it comes to Islamic fundamentalist terrorism, The Liberal media WARNS against a anti-Muslim backlash. Really? ISLAM and Muslims deserve scrutiny  for what they do,  our founding fathers ideals of freedom of religion didn't   include suicide bombers, Sharia law or  raving Imams that preach against every value of freedom in the west. Islam deserves scrutiny and suspicion and should be seen as a threat until otherwise proven


----------



## pismoe

thing is that a TRUE muslim cannot exist in American society .     They will always be a 'fifth column' in the USA and West if allowed into America and the West Mary !!  [imo]


----------



## Boston1

I spend months every summer guiding in Yellowstone. The workforce their is made up of people from around the world. This year I dated a Muslim Woman from Kazakstan, she was a Devout Muslim and a royal pain in the ass but no more so than any other woman I ever dated. 

Her exact words when I explained my faith to her were "thats wrong" but we laughed off. The biggest cultural difference was alcohol. 

She's not the first Muslim I've befriended and won't be the last.


----------



## MaryL

pismoe said:


> thing is that a TRUE muslim cannot exist in American society .     They will always be a 'fifth column' in the USA and West if allowed into America and the West Mary !!  [imo]


Thanks. ISLAM is so contrary to the west, and to LIBERALISM, I can't understand the support and defense of ISLAM. Particularly  after 9/11. It's like  pacifist vegetarians defending warring cannibals, it's totally contradictory to liberalism it is stupid and  self defeating. And they think Donald Trump is bad, wait till Islamic fundamentalist get a hold of them. Wow.


----------



## MaryL

Back in like, 97 0r 98, I had a Muslim guy TRY to befriend me (complete with a Taliban headdress, claimed he was Mujahedeen, etc). I didn't doubt it, he was clearly Afghani. Tried to convert me to islam. Proselytizing like some door to door cheap  salesman, I was disgusted. Weren't Muslim men above that carnal stuff?  I felt like I should have called the FBI because I  have the distinct feeling that loser was trying to recruit me into something evil. Keep in mind, that was BEFORE 9/11 and open knowledge Islamic terror cells. It creeps me out even now....


----------



## Tehon

MaryL said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that a TRUE muslim cannot exist in American society .     They will always be a 'fifth column' in the USA and West if allowed into America and the West Mary !!  [imo]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. ISLAM is so contrary to the west, and to LIBERALISM, I can't understand the support and defense of ISLAM. Particularly  after 9/11. It's like  pacifist vegetarians defending warring cannibals, it's totally contradictory to liberalism it is stupid and  self defeating. And they think Donald Trump is bad, wait till Islamic fundamentalist get a hold of them. Wow.
Click to expand...

Wallowing in ignorance is stupid and self defeating but I see you have no problem with that. Why do you conflate political actions with religion?


----------



## pismoe

I knew a guy at a large luxury hotel , was about 2000 .    Guy was 'mohamad' nice guy , he was a 'bellhop' .  Used to talk to him about islam .  He would get all emotional but still no problems ,   Anyway , he ended up dead at is apartment , shot in the head execution style .   -------------   Just a story !!


----------



## pismoe

Here you go , you tell me if this video is political or religious TEHON .   ---  The New York Times - The Killing of Farkhunda  ---


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Mrs. M. said:


> Observing the fruit of Islam it is difficult not to notice how evil it is. It takes great effort on the part of those who have been forced to eat the bitterness of it. Excuses pile up like branches on a dry and parched land but one act of terrorism is like the spark that lights up and burns every last twig to ashes. While Christians and Jews are openly mocked for the slightest inconsistency, Muslims are afforded the distinction of not having their their bad deeds identified with their religion.
> 
> In America, Christianity came under fire immediately after a Christian refused to sign marriage certificates for same sex couples. Scriptures were quoted by the most unlikely individuals to remind us of what Jesus would do. Who knew that unbelievers knew the Bible so well?
> 
> Yet when Muslims went on a rampage in Calais after being inundated with fur coats from P.E.T.A., 10 tons of gifts from the British and a Christmas dinner served by the finest chef and his team, Islam was not put on trial.
> 
> Try as we may, the reason for this void of common sense eludes us. Many balk at the suggestion that the Bible is the truth but the evidence presented could give no other verdict but that it is. Our refusal to accept the truth is what has set America on a downward spiral towards destruction. We can blame no one but ourselves.
> 
> Let's look at the words of Jesus Christ that were quoted by secular sources during the Kim Davis inquisition:
> 
> Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles?
> Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit.
> Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire.
> Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them.
> Matthew 7:16-20
> 
> The greatest fruit in the life of Jesus Christ was humility. The greatest fruit in the life of any devout Christian is humility. Humility is the foundation of Christianity and love is the roof. Inside of Christ the believer bears much good fruit by demonstrating mercy and grace to all who decide to open the door and come in.
> 
> In contrast, the greatest fruit in the life of Mohammad was violence, murder, rape and conversion by conquest. The greatest fruit of any devout Muslim is waging jihad or financing those who do. Pride is the foundation of Islam and violence is the roof. Inside of Islam, the Muslim bears much bad fruit by demonstrating arrogance and ingratitude and by using the tip of a sword to force all who are outside to come in or die.
> 
> Clearly the God of the bible and the god of Islam are the antithesis of one another. To expect the followers of Islam to bear fruit which does not come from their own tree (Islam) is like expecting a poisonous snake not to bite you. It is the nature of it that cannot be denied.
> 
> The wisdom of Abraham and Sarah recognized that Ishmael and Isaac could not abide under the same roof. So Isaac they kept and Ishmael they sent away with his mother. Abraham did not send Ishmael away out of a heart full of hatred. On the contrary he sent the boy away to restore peace in the land. He sent the boy away knowing that he was not the son of promise and that he would likely kill the one who was, if permitted to stay.
> 
> Americans must realize that there can be no peace in the land while Ishmael is trying to take over it. There will never be peace in our land so long as we continue to ignore the bad fruit that is sitting on the table before us. There will never be peace in our land so long as we continue to tolerate the intolerable and refuse to bring Islam before the court of reason and hear the charges against it. There can be no leniency for an organization that is political by nature, deadly in its teachings and void of any benefit that would be a blessing to America.
> 
> Islam should be put on trial.


Ignorant, bigoted rubbish.


----------



## Pogo

Tehon said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that a TRUE muslim cannot exist in American society .     They will always be a 'fifth column' in the USA and West if allowed into America and the West Mary !!  [imo]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. ISLAM is so contrary to the west, and to LIBERALISM, I can't understand the support and defense of ISLAM. Particularly  after 9/11. It's like  pacifist vegetarians defending warring cannibals, it's totally contradictory to liberalism it is stupid and  self defeating. And they think Donald Trump is bad, wait till Islamic fundamentalist get a hold of them. Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wallowing in ignorance is stupid and self defeating but I see you have no problem with that. Why do you conflate political actions with religion?
Click to expand...


They do that because comparing apples to apples is beyond their intellect.  Easier to just toss hate-memes.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you laugh , you can't refute Coyote .    Americas laws , thinking and foundations of the USA were laid by a very small group of WHITE MEN from a very small area of the world called the British Isles Coyote !!    See the names and origins of the signers of the foundational papers that started the USA and America on its way to greatness Coyote .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that foundation was derived from multiple sources including the Iriquois nation that was already here, as well as French and German contemporary philosophers.
> 
> Might wanna invest in a history book before you embarrass yourself with the whole White Supremacy/English Supremacy song and dance.
> 
> Oops -- too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  point is that the countries foundations were laid as I said .  Your unproven theories , even if true are no big deal as the smart White MEN that laid Americas foundations would use any good ideas that they came across  !!     There was no Indian consultant advising Americas WHITE Founders Lakhota !!
Click to expand...




pismoe said:


> the Founders that laid the foundations of America meaning its  laws , government , yada , yada were ALL from the British Isles .    English and Welsh Lakhota !!





pismoe said:


> and they were ALL WHITER than WHITE and all sporting schlongs Lakhota , Coyote and Pogo  !!




Nnnnnnope.  Some came from British common law, much came from the ideas of the likes of Voltaire and Rousseau (French) and Kant (German), as well as from ancient Greece.  And the influence of the Iroquois Confederacy is officially acknowledged in HR 331.   Read for yourself.

What's with all the White Supremacist bullshit?  And why are you calling me "Lakhota"?


----------



## pismoe

its not hate Pogo , look at what those muslim villagers did to Fahrkunda .   Whad she do , throw a 'koran' in the garbage so they tortured her and burned her down to ashes .    And that was the whole village of run of the mill muslim villagers  Pogo !!


----------



## Tehon

pismoe said:


> Here you go , you tell me if this video is political or religious TEHON .   ---  The New York Times - The Killing of Farkhunda  ---


Well, I will tell you this, I did not watch the video in its entirety. But from what I did see, twice she was accused of being an American sympathizer. That being said I believe it was religious in nature.
Now tell me Pismoe, what does that have to do with Mary's 9/11 comment?


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> its not hate Pogo , look at what those muslim villagers did to Fahrkunda .   Whad she do , throw a 'koran' in the garbage so they tortured her and burned her down to ashes .    And that was the whole village of run of the mill muslim villagers  Pogo !!



This post ^^ soon to appear in the dictionary next to the term "non sequitur".


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you laugh , you can't refute Coyote .    Americas laws , thinking and foundations of the USA were laid by a very small group of WHITE MEN from a very small area of the world called the British Isles Coyote !!    See the names and origins of the signers of the foundational papers that started the USA and America on its way to greatness Coyote .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that foundation was derived from multiple sources including the Iriquois nation that was already here, as well as French and German contemporary philosophers.
> 
> Might wanna invest in a history book before you embarrass yourself with the whole White Supremacy/English Supremacy song and dance.
> 
> Oops -- too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  point is that the countries foundations were laid as I said .  Your unproven theories , even if true are no big deal as the smart White MEN that laid Americas foundations would use any good ideas that they came across  !!     There was no Indian consultant advising Americas WHITE Founders Lakhota !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Founders that laid the foundations of America meaning its  laws , government , yada , yada were ALL from the British Isles .    English and Welsh Lakhota !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they were ALL WHITER than WHITE and all sporting schlongs Lakhota , Coyote and Pogo  !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nnnnnnope.  Some came from British common law, much came from the ideas of the likes of Voltaire (French) and Kant (German), as well as ancient Greece.  And the influence of the Iroquois Confederacy is officially acknowledged in HR 331.   Read for yourself.
> 
> What's with all the White Supremacy bullshit?  And why are you calling me "Lakhota"?
Click to expand...

-----------------------   as I said , they used good ideas wherever they came from Pogo and all the Founders were WHITE MEN .   They also ALL came from the British Isles , England and Wales and telling the truth and reality has nothing to do with any kinda supremacy .    Its just the way it happened Pogo .


----------



## pismoe

sorry Lakhota , err , I mean Pogo !!


----------



## pismoe

Tehon said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go , you tell me if this video is political or religious TEHON .   ---  The New York Times - The Killing of Farkhunda  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I will tell you this, I did not watch the video in its entirety. But from what I did see, twice she was accused of being an American sympathizer. That being said I believe it was religious in nature.
> Now tell me Pismoe, what does that have to do with Mary's 9/11 comment?
Click to expand...

-----------------------  it was religious , its why I don't trust muslims , did you notice that it was hundreds of muslim villagers that at one time were Fahrkunda's neighbors Tehon ??


----------



## Tehon

pismoe said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go , you tell me if this video is political or religious TEHON .   ---  The New York Times - The Killing of Farkhunda  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I will tell you this, I did not watch the video in its entirety. But from what I did see, twice she was accused of being an American sympathizer. That being said I believe it was religious in nature.
> Now tell me Pismoe, what does that have to do with Mary's 9/11 comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------  it was religious , its why I don't trust muslims , did you notice that it was hundreds of muslim villagers that at one time were Fahrkunda's neighbors Tehon ??
Click to expand...

Ok, so it had nothing to do with Mary's comment then. You just wanted to show me why you fear Muslims, got it.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you laugh , you can't refute Coyote .    Americas laws , thinking and foundations of the USA were laid by a very small group of WHITE MEN from a very small area of the world called the British Isles Coyote !!    See the names and origins of the signers of the foundational papers that started the USA and America on its way to greatness Coyote .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that foundation was derived from multiple sources including the Iroquois nation that was already here, as well as French and German contemporary philosophers.
> 
> Might wanna invest in a history book before you embarrass yourself with the whole White Supremacy/English Supremacy song and dance.
> 
> Oops -- too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  point is that the countries foundations were laid as I said .  Your unproven theories , even if true are no big deal as the smart White MEN that laid Americas foundations would use any good ideas that they came across  !!     There was no Indian consultant advising Americas WHITE Founders Lakhota !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Founders that laid the foundations of America meaning its  laws , government , yada , yada were ALL from the British Isles .    English and Welsh Lakhota !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they were ALL WHITER than WHITE and all sporting schlongs Lakhota , Coyote and Pogo  !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nnnnnnope.  Some came from British common law, much came from the ideas of the likes of Voltaire, Rousseau and de Montesquieu (French) and Kant (German), as well as ancient Greece.  And the influence of the Iroquois Confederacy is officially acknowledged in HR 331.   Read for yourself.
> 
> What's with all the White Supremacy bullshit?  And why are you calling me "Lakhota"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   as I said , they used good ideas wherever they came from Pogo and all the Founders were WHITE MEN .   They also ALL came from the British Isles , England and Wales and telling the truth and reality has nothing to do with any kinda supremacy .    Its just the way it happened Pogo .
Click to expand...


Bull Shit.

France was not in England or Wales.  Still isn't.
Germany (the German states at the time) were not in England or Wales.
Greece was not in England or Wales.
And we should toss in Spinoza and Erasmus -- Holland, not England or Wales.
and Chydenius -- Sweden, again not England or Wales.

The Iroquois Confederation was nowhere near England or Wales.  And weren't "WHITE" either, even in normal lower case.

And what's up with the fixation on Wales?  Who the fuck was from Wales?  And what's with the "schlongs"?  What part of the Constitution refers to "schlongs"?  What part refers to "England and Wales"?  What part refers to "WHITE MEN"?

Your head's up your ass, pal.

/offtopic


----------



## pismoe

no fear here TEHON , I just don't like or trust them due to what I see them doing in their Hellhole homeland and in the West when they get a chance .   See San Berdo , France and many other parts of the world where muslims do murder , mayhem , rape and invasion Tehon !!    -------------  Also , as I have always said , no foreigner has the RIGHT to immigrate to the USA no matter why he wants to come to the USA  !!


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> I knew a guy at a large luxury hotel , was about 2000 .    Guy was 'mohamad' nice guy , he was a 'bellhop' .  Used to talk to him about islam .  He would get all emotional but still no problems ,   Anyway , he ended up dead at is apartment , shot in the head execution style .   -------------   Just a story !!



Amazing.  I knew this guy once, he went on an errand and in the process made a right turn.  Just a story.


----------



## Tehon

pismoe said:


> no fear here TEHON , I just don't like or trust them due to what I see them doing in their Hellhole homeland and in the West when they get a chance .   See San Berdo , France and many other parts of the world where muslims do murder , mayhem , rape and invasion Tehon !!    -------------  Also , as I have always said , no foreigner has the RIGHT to immigrate to the USA no matter why he wants to come to the USA  !!


Despite your protest to the contrary, it is quite evident from your language that you have a fear of Muslims pismoe. Good luck with that.


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you laugh , you can't refute Coyote .    Americas laws , thinking and foundations of the USA were laid by a very small group of WHITE MEN from a very small area of the world called the British Isles Coyote !!    See the names and origins of the signers of the foundational papers that started the USA and America on its way to greatness Coyote .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that foundation was derived from multiple sources including the Iroquois nation that was already here, as well as French and German contemporary philosophers.
> 
> Might wanna invest in a history book before you embarrass yourself with the whole White Supremacy/English Supremacy song and dance.
> 
> Oops -- too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  point is that the countries foundations were laid as I said .  Your unproven theories , even if true are no big deal as the smart White MEN that laid Americas foundations would use any good ideas that they came across  !!     There was no Indian consultant advising Americas WHITE Founders Lakhota !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Founders that laid the foundations of America meaning its  laws , government , yada , yada were ALL from the British Isles .    English and Welsh Lakhota !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they were ALL WHITER than WHITE and all sporting schlongs Lakhota , Coyote and Pogo  !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nnnnnnope.  Some came from British common law, much came from the ideas of the likes of Voltaire, Rousseau and de Montesquieu (French) and Kant (German), as well as ancient Greece.  And the influence of the Iroquois Confederacy is officially acknowledged in HR 331.   Read for yourself.
> 
> What's with all the White Supremacy bullshit?  And why are you calling me "Lakhota"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   as I said , they used good ideas wherever they came from Pogo and all the Founders were WHITE MEN .   They also ALL came from the British Isles , England and Wales and telling the truth and reality has nothing to do with any kinda supremacy .    Its just the way it happened Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> 
> France was not in England or Wales.  Still isn't.
> Germany (the German states at the time) were not in England or Wales.
> Greece was not in England or Wales.
> And we should toss in Spinoza and Erasmus -- Holland, not England or Wales.
> and Chydenius -- Sweden, again not England or Wales.
> 
> The Iroquois Confederation was nowhere near England or Wales.  And weren't "WHITE" either, even in normal lower case.
> 
> And what's up with the fixation on Wales?  Who the fuck was from Wales?  And what's with the "schlongs"?  What part of the Constitution refers to "schlongs"?  What part refers to "England and Wales"?  What part refers to "WHITE MEN"?
> 
> Your head's up your ass, pal.
> 
> /offtopic
Click to expand...

-------------------------------   as I said , the founders of the usa and the layers of the USA laws , government were all intelligent White Men .   Sure , they were smart and well educated and many ideas were considered but the White Male Founders decided to do as they decided .  And they built the foundations of the Greatest Country that the world has ever seen Pogo !!


----------



## pismoe

Tehon said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> no fear here TEHON , I just don't like or trust them due to what I see them doing in their Hellhole homeland and in the West when they get a chance .   See San Berdo , France and many other parts of the world where muslims do murder , mayhem , rape and invasion Tehon !!    -------------  Also , as I have always said , no foreigner has the RIGHT to immigrate to the USA no matter why he wants to come to the USA  !!
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your protest to the contrary, it is quite evident from your language that you have a fear of Muslims pismoe. Good luck with that.
Click to expand...

------------------------   you are a funny guy or girl Tehon , probably also naïve !!


----------



## MaryL

It's odd, the scrutiny that Liberals put on their fellow American conservatives. But then they have a total fail when it comes to applying those same critical standards to Islam. Noam Chomsky kind of critical thinking isn't applied to Muslims. That is scandalous, an outrage!


----------



## pismoe

who is it , is it Rush that says that liberals have a mental disease , maybe its Mike Savage !!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Esmeralda said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You provide a very good argument for not accepting Muslim migrants.  Thanks.
> And btw, why don't they stay and fight for a 'higher standard of living' in their own countries?  If they are all so reasonable, that should not be a problem. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
Click to expand...


Because it's already been reported that there are ISIS infiltrators in their midst.



Esmeralda said:


> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European? Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate?



Why should this matter to you?



Esmeralda said:


> Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.



Why? Because you wish to suppress someone else's right to speech like any good progressive?



Esmeralda said:


> Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?



Are we comparing apples and oranges now?



Esmeralda said:


> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country



Well after our discussion on the other OP-ED thread it's pretty obvious you have no idea what it means to be poor. So who are you to be bringing this up as an argument in your favor?



Esmeralda said:


> Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.



Says the person who hates the military and thinks anyone who isn't educated at... university has nothing useful to contribute to a conversation. After all only those who are educated at a college or university could possibly provide first hand information about their experiences with other cultures and most especially the Muslim culture.







Of course it's not because someone went to... university that this would be condescending and bigoted point of view.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Roudy




----------



## Esmeralda

Damaged Eagle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your ancestors?
> 
> 
> 
> They did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's already been reported that there are ISIS infiltrators in their midst.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European? Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should this matter to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because you wish to suppress someone else's right to speech like any good progressive?
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we comparing apples and oranges now?
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well after our discussion on the other OP-ED thread it's pretty obvious you have no idea what it means to be poor. So who are you to be bringing this up as an argument in your favor?
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the person who hates the military and thinks anyone who isn't educated at... university has nothing useful to contribute to a conversation. After all only those who are educated at a college or university could possibly provide first hand information about their experiences with other cultures and most especially the Muslim culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not because someone went to... university that this would be condescending and bigoted point of view.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

All your responses indicate, Eagle, is that your are truly damaged.

My questions were valid, astute and to the point. The purpose of my questions, as you totally missed that, was to prove the poster I was talking to is a complete fraud who does not live in Europe, is not a European, and is, in fact, an American pretending to be European. She cannot respond to one question about any immigrant problem in Europe. She knows nothing about it because she doesn't live there and is not a European.

As well, the extent to which you freakazoid rightwingers are hysterical about Muslims being in the US is absurd.  There are many more mass killings, attacks, and just plain murders in the US by Christian Americans than by Muslims....not even close, and I'm talking statistically, depending on population stats.  By far what you have to worry about seriously is each other, not Muslims.

This is just another hate Muslims thread dominated by the weak minded, hysterical right wing who have bought whole hog all the propaganda regarding how bad and evil and dangerous Muslims are.  Sad, sad for you all to be so stupid and gullible and just plain full of hate: god how you love to hate.

And I do not hate the military, never said so or alluded to any such fact. So you are trying to assassinate my character based on your own made up lies.  I don't look down on people who are not college educated, but I do have a problem with ignorance and poor critical thinking skills. You at least need to be informed and to be able to think to get my respect for your ideas. 

You are a simple minded twit that puts everything into tiny little black and white boxes because you have no informed world view and no ability to think with any scope. You're pathetic.

As far as my point regarding Irish immigrants, it is a reasonable, thoughtful, astute observation. It is a comparison between current immigrant issues and past ones.  But, again, it went right over your little, pointed head.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Esmeralda said:


> All your responses indicate, Eagle, is that your are truly damaged.



If you say so.

*****CHUCKLE*****



Esmeralda said:


> My questions were valid, astute and to the point.



I doubt that.



Esmeralda said:


> The purpose of my questions, as you totally missed that, was to prove the poster I was talking to is a complete fraud who does not live in Europe, is not a European, and is, in fact, an American pretending to be European. She cannot respond to one question about any immigrant problem in Europe. She knows nothing about it because she doesn't live there and is not a European.



And all I've seen from you is your rose colored world view of how things are in progressiveland.



Esmeralda said:


> As well, the extent to which you freakazoid rightwingers are hysterical about Muslims being in the US is absurd.



The only one saying that is you.



Esmeralda said:


> There are many more mass killings, attacks, and just plain murders in the US by Christian Americans than by Muslims....not even close, and I'm talking statistically, depending on population stats.  By far what you have to worry about seriously is each other, not Muslims.



And most of those killings happen in progressive strongholds like the south side of Chicago. However I do believe earlier in the thread that you and your cohort were claiming that it's politics and not religion that cause the killings.

Are we changing our minds on that subject now?

If we are then there are hundreds of thousands or people being killed by Muslims in Africa and the ME in a year. Does the killings by Christians in the US come any where near that total every year?



Esmeralda said:


> This is just another hate Muslims thread dominated by the weak minded, hysterical right wing who have bought whole hog all the propaganda regarding how bad and evil and dangerous Muslims are.



Then you and your cohort should open your homes to them and take them in so you can feed, cloth, and educate, them yourselves without any government assistance... Isn't that the progressively moral thing to do?



Esmeralda said:


> Sad, sad for you all to be so stupid and gullible and just plain full of hate: god how you love to hate.



I see... So now I'm not only damaged but stupid and gullible also..... Did they teach you to call other people that at... university?






Which one of us is full of hate and bigotry?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Tilly

Esmeralda said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> If they did honey, you wouldn't be an American living in the US.  If your ancestors stayed and fought for a higher standard of living in their own countries, you would we there, not in the States.  You'd be a European, if your ancestors are European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to say about the fact you make a compelling argument for not admitting the Muslims you refer to into the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All immigrants from all over the world are usually and most often the poor and uneducated. Why single out one religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's already been reported that there are ISIS infiltrators in their midst.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an American living in Europe or a true European? Do you come from a background of economic distress where your ancestors would have actually been suffering economically and want to immigrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should this matter to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't then you've no right to say others should stay and fight for economic equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because you wish to suppress someone else's right to speech like any good progressive?
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Irish immigrants came to the US because of the potato famine. Would it have been better for them to stay there and starve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we comparing apples and oranges now?
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably have no idea what it is to be poor and to be locked into that situation in your home country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well after our discussion on the other OP-ED thread it's pretty obvious you have no idea what it means to be poor. So who are you to be bringing this up as an argument in your favor?
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you are, it is as clear as day your are a black hearted bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the person who hates the military and thinks anyone who isn't educated at... university has nothing useful to contribute to a conversation. After all only those who are educated at a college or university could possibly provide first hand information about their experiences with other cultures and most especially the Muslim culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not because someone went to... university that this would be condescending and bigoted point of view.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All your responses indicate, Eagle, is that your are truly damaged.
> 
> My questions were valid, astute and to the point. The purpose of my questions, as you totally missed that, was to prove the poster I was talking to is a complete fraud who does not live in Europe, is not a European, and is, in fact, an American pretending to be European. She cannot respond to one question about any immigrant problem in Europe. She knows nothing about it because she doesn't live there and is not a European.
> 
> As well, the extent to which you freakazoid rightwingers are hysterical about Muslims being in the US is absurd.  There are many more mass killings, attacks, and just plain murders in the US by Christian Americans than by Muslims....not even close, and I'm talking statistically, depending on population stats.  By far what you have to worry about seriously is each other, not Muslims.
> 
> This is just another hate Muslims thread dominated by the weak minded, hysterical right wing who have bought whole hog all the propaganda regarding how bad and evil and dangerous Muslims are.  Sad, sad for you all to be so stupid and gullible and just plain full of hate: god how you love to hate.
> 
> And I do not hate the military, never said so or alluded to any such fact. So you are trying to assassinate my character based on your own made up lies.  I don't look down on people who are not college educated, but I do have a problem with ignorance and poor critical thinking skills. You at least need to be informed and to be able to think to get my respect for your ideas.
> 
> You are a simple minded twit that puts everything into tiny little black and white boxes because you have no informed world view and no ability to think with any scope. You're pathetic.
> 
> As far as my point regarding Irish immigrants, it is a reasonable, thoughtful, astute observation. It is a comparison between current immigrant issues and past ones.  But, again, it went right over your little, pointed head.
Click to expand...

Stop telling lies, you silly old bat. I was born, raised, still live, and have always lived in Europe. I told you to start a thread with questions you have about that place called Europe that you've never been to, hillbilly esme. Get on it already, and get your crystal ball down to the 'gas station' and have it seen to. It's clearly malfunctioning almightily.  And QUIT telling people where they come from, how they behaved in the military in other countries, and what threads they can participate in. This all started when you INSISTED I am not an American and therefore had no right to discuss immigration to the US.  Then your crystal ball did a U turn and you've decided I AM American when I've told you I'm not.  You keep telling Damaged Eagle what he has and hasn't done in his job in the military.  DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW INSANE YOU ARE COMING ACCROSS.?
Is it al taqiyya? Or are you really just as mentally compromised as you sound, hillbilly?  Anyways (Americanism  ), It's early here in wonderful old Europa, and I've got work to do. Thanks for listening, and sort yourself out, asap, there's a dear


----------



## Tilly

Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:

Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.

Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.
> 
> Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.



And I busted you for the term "libtard", which isn't in common parlance in ANY of those places, nor is it in Leichtenstein, Andorra, San Marino, Vatican, the various Russian Federation or Albania, which apparently aren't on your List of European Nations that you get there on Long Guyland.

You're a fraud, and everybody knows it.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Tilly said:


> Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.
> 
> Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.








They seem to think they can tell me what I should and should not believe... Tain't gonna' happen though.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Lipush

Esmeralda said:


> Terrorism does not equal Islam. It is two different things.  Anyone who has half a brain and knows how to reason understands that.  The people you are afraid of and don't like are terrorists who have hijacked Islam to justiify their acts. They do not represent Islam--they only say they do.  There are 1.7 billion Muslims in the world; only a tiny, miniscule minority are terrorists or support terrorism.  The rest of Islam does not support them and is as afraid of them as everyone else is. It is a fact, indeed, that the majority of people right now fighting against ISIS are Muslims.  Get a grip on reallity instead of being influenced by fear mongering.



I'll just put this here


----------



## MaryL

Damaged Eagle said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.
> 
> Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to think they can tell me what I should and should not believe... Tain't gonna' happen though.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

Islam  was a reactionary response  to religions that came well before like   Judaism or Christianity. To me it's all nonsense. But Islam? They are a form of a neo Facist cult  dressed in religious robes. They put out hits on artist, apostasy, critics and western culture in general. They feel free to unleash their suicide cells they insinuate into our culture. Islam. Why do you  liberals defend these creeps?


----------



## Tilly

MaryL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.
> 
> Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to think they can tell me what I should and should not believe... Tain't gonna' happen though.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam  was a reactionary response  to religions that came well before like   Judaism or Christianity. To me it's all nonsense. But Islam? They are a form of a neo Facist cult  dressed in religious robes. They put out hits on artist, apostasy, critics and western culture in general. They feel free to unleash their suicide cells they insinuate into our culture. Islam. Why do you  liberals defend these creeps?
Click to expand...

Everyone should read Ibn Waraq's book 'Why I Am Not A Muslim'

*Islam. A Totalitarian Ideology*

By Ibn Warraq

Islam is a totalitarian ideology that aims to control the religious, social and political life of mankind in all its aspects -- the life of its followers without qualification, and the life of those who follow the so-called tolerated religions to a degree that prevents their activities from getting in the way of Islam in any manner. And I mean Islam. I do not accept some spurious distinction between Islam and “Islamic fundamentalism” or “Islamic terrorism.” The terrorists who planted bombs in Madrid on March 11, 2004, and those responsible for the death of approximately 3000 people on September 11, 2001 in New York, and the Ayatollahs of Iran, were and are all acting canonically. Their actions reflect the teachings of Islam, whether found in the Koran, in the acts and teachings of the Prophet Mohammed, or in Islamic Law that is based upon them.

Islamic Law, the Sharia, is the total collection of theoretical laws that apply in an ideal Muslim community that has surrendered to the will of God. According to Muslims, it is based on divine authority that must be accepted without criticism, doubts and questions. As an all-embracing system of duties to God, Sharia controls the entire life of the believer and the Islamic community. An individual living under Islamic Law is not free to think for himself.....

FrontPage Magazine - Islam: A Totalitarian Ideology?


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.
> 
> Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to think they can tell me what I should and should not believe... Tain't gonna' happen though.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam  was a reactionary response  to religions that came well before like   Judaism or Christianity. To me it's all nonsense. But Islam? They are a form of a neo Facist cult  dressed in religious robes. They put out hits on artist, apostasy, critics and western culture in general. They feel free to unleash their suicide cells they insinuate into our culture. Islam. Why do you  liberals defend these creeps?
Click to expand...


Dafuck are you babbling about?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

MaryL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.
> 
> Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to think they can tell me what I should and should not believe... Tain't gonna' happen though.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam  was a reactionary response  to religions that came well before like   Judaism or Christianity. To me it's all nonsense. But Islam? They are a form of a neo Facist cult  dressed in religious robes. They put out hits on artist, apostasy, critics and western culture in general. They feel free to unleash their suicide cells they insinuate into our culture. Islam. Why do you  liberals defend these creeps?
Click to expand...

This is as ignorant as it is ridiculous and wrong, a moronic composition fallacy.

To denounce this sort of stupidity and bigotry is not to 'defend' anyone or anything.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Tilly said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.
> 
> Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to think they can tell me what I should and should not believe... Tain't gonna' happen though.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam  was a reactionary response  to religions that came well before like   Judaism or Christianity. To me it's all nonsense. But Islam? They are a form of a neo Facist cult  dressed in religious robes. They put out hits on artist, apostasy, critics and western culture in general. They feel free to unleash their suicide cells they insinuate into our culture. Islam. Why do you  liberals defend these creeps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone should read Ibn Waraq's book 'Why I Am Not A Muslim'
> 
> *Islam. A Totalitarian Ideology*
> 
> By Ibn Warraq
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian ideology that aims to control the religious, social and political life of mankind in all its aspects -- the life of its followers without qualification, and the life of those who follow the so-called tolerated religions to a degree that prevents their activities from getting in the way of Islam in any manner. And I mean Islam. I do not accept some spurious distinction between Islam and “Islamic fundamentalism” or “Islamic terrorism.” The terrorists who planted bombs in Madrid on March 11, 2004, and those responsible for the death of approximately 3000 people on September 11, 2001 in New York, and the Ayatollahs of Iran, were and are all acting canonically. Their actions reflect the teachings of Islam, whether found in the Koran, in the acts and teachings of the Prophet Mohammed, or in Islamic Law that is based upon them.
> 
> Islamic Law, the Sharia, is the total collection of theoretical laws that apply in an ideal Muslim community that has surrendered to the will of God. According to Muslims, it is based on divine authority that must be accepted without criticism, doubts and questions. As an all-embracing system of duties to God, Sharia controls the entire life of the believer and the Islamic community. An individual living under Islamic Law is not free to think for himself.....
> 
> FrontPage Magazine - Islam: A Totalitarian Ideology?
Click to expand...

Everyone should stop with the composition fallacies, gross over-generalizations, and ridiculous lies.


----------



## protectionist

MaryL said:


> Islam  was a reactionary response  to religions that came well before like   Judaism or Christianity. To me it's all nonsense. But Islam? They are a form of a neo Facist cult  dressed in religious robes. They put out hits on artist, apostasy, critics and western culture in general. They feel free to unleash their suicide cells they insinuate into our culture. Islam. Why do you  liberals defend these creeps?


*100% CORRECT!*  Well said.  Liberal fools defend these miscreants because that's how they get VOTES.  By hooking up with ANYONE, ANYWHERE, IN ANY WAY, no matter what the consequences.  This is what makes liberals so idiotic and dangerous, simultaneously.


----------



## protectionist

Tilly said:


> Islam  was a reactionary response  to religions that came well before like   Judaism or Christianity. To me it's all nonsense. But Islam? They are a form of a neo Facist cult  dressed in religious robes. They put out hits on artist, apostasy, critics and western culture in general. They feel free to unleash their suicide cells they insinuate into our culture. Islam. Why do you  liberals defend these creeps?
> 
> Everyone should read Ibn Waraq's book 'Why I Am Not A Muslim'
> 
> *Islam. A Totalitarian Ideology*
> 
> By Ibn Warraq
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian ideology that aims to control the religious, social and political life of mankind in all its aspects -- the life of its followers without qualification, and the life of those who follow the so-called tolerated religions to a degree that prevents their activities from getting in the way of Islam in any manner. And I mean Islam. I do not accept some spurious distinction between Islam and “Islamic fundamentalism” or “Islamic terrorism.” The terrorists who planted bombs in Madrid on March 11, 2004, and those responsible for the death of approximately 3000 people on September 11, 2001 in New York, and the Ayatollahs of Iran, were and are all acting canonically. Their actions reflect the teachings of Islam, whether found in the Koran, in the acts and teachings of the Prophet Mohammed, or in Islamic Law that is based upon them.
> 
> Islamic Law, the Sharia, is the total collection of theoretical laws that apply in an ideal Muslim community that has surrendered to the will of God. According to Muslims, it is based on divine authority that must be accepted without criticism, doubts and questions. As an all-embracing system of duties to God, Sharia controls the entire life of the believer and the Islamic community. An individual living under Islamic Law is not free to think for himself.....
> 
> FrontPage Magazine - Islam: A Totalitarian Ideology?



I think we all understand this quite well (including the Muslim ass-kissers), but some of us (Like Donald Trump) are strong and honest enough to stand up for America's values and laws and condemn the abomination of Islam, while others suck up to it for political purposes.  They ar eplaying a dangerous game.  You play with fire, you get burned.


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle, I'm sure you can see what you're dealing with in dear esme, but just to illustrate this point further, the stupid woman said I 'don't write or 'sound' like a European' and I don't therefore come from Europe.  For someone who has allegedly worked in Europe, she seems to think that the people from:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK.
> 
> Are an homogenous lump who 'all sound the same' and use exactly the same 'diction'.  I think it is safe to say she is not all the ticket.  Poor dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to think they can tell me what I should and should not believe... Tain't gonna' happen though.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam  was a reactionary response  to religions that came well before like   Judaism or Christianity. To me it's all nonsense. But Islam? They are a form of a neo Facist cult  dressed in religious robes. They put out hits on artist, apostasy, critics and western culture in general. They feel free to unleash their suicide cells they insinuate into our culture. Islam. Why do you  liberals defend these creeps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is as ignorant as it is ridiculous and wrong, a moronic composition fallacy.
> 
> To denounce this sort of stupidity and bigotry is not to 'defend' anyone or anything.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## miketx

Muslims on trial? Guilty. Death.


----------



## MaryL

Oh shit not this again? Why play this game? Muslims...cut off heads and stone people to death. OH SHIT! OH SHIT, they hang gays on cranes in Tehran, stone adulterers to death, under SHARIA LAW. And they crash planes into Manhattan, this is kind of like why ( OH SHIT,NOT THAT SHIT AGAIN):  THAT IS WHY WE DON'T LIKE ISLAM! Is that subtle enough for you? Perhaps I should go your house  and kick you in the nuts, while I am at it?


----------



## miketx

He don't got any nuts.


----------



## MaryL

Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.



That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.

In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.
> 
> In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.
Click to expand...

It is a barbaric practice..............They are barbarians............For what they do on the battlefield and in the name of Islam they should be beaten in the ground like tent stakes.


----------



## eagle1462010

MaryL said:


> Oh shit not this again? Why play this game? Muslims...cut off heads and stone people to death. OH SHIT! OH SHIT, they hang gays on cranes in Tehran, stone adulterers to death, under SHARIA LAW. And they crash planes into Manhattan, this is kind of like why ( OH SHIT,NOT THAT SHIT AGAIN):  THAT IS WHY WE DON'T LIKE ISLAM! Is that subtle enough for you? Perhaps I should go your house  and kick you in the nuts, while I am at it?


Damn Mary.   I really liked that post.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.
> 
> In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.
Click to expand...


clitorectomy is an ANCIENT practice that predates islam-------in fact male circumcision is a practice which predates both Judaism and islam -----but  TODAY
both  male circumcision and clitorectomy are ISLAM   and male circumcision is
both   Judaism and Islam ------suck up reality.      Crucifixtion is ------Persian, Greek
and ROMAN   and later on  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE.     Today the only people who
practice that filth------are MUSLIMS


----------



## miketx

I say all these muslim loving imbeciles take them into their homes.


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.
> 
> In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a barbaric practice..............They are barbarians............For what they do on the battlefield and in the name of Islam they should be beaten in the ground like tent stakes.
Click to expand...


Of course it's a barbaric practice.  But it's not a religious ritual.  It's way more ancient that Islam, or for that matter any other religion coincident with it.  It was established long before organized religions.

Just as Christmas trees and having a holiday on December 25 are way older than Christianism.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.
> 
> In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clitorectomy is an ANCIENT practice that predates islam-------in fact male circumcision is a practice which predates both Judaism and islam -----but  TODAY
> both  male circumcision and clitorectomy are ISLAM   and male circumcision is
> both   Judaism and Islam ------suck up reality.      Crucifixtion is ------Persian, Greek
> and ROMAN   and later on  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE.     Today the only people who
> practice that filth------are MUSLIMS
Click to expand...


You just completely contradicted yourself.  Twice, the first time with a double parallel. 
Thanks, makes my job easier.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.
> 
> In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a barbaric practice..............They are barbarians............For what they do on the battlefield and in the name of Islam they should be beaten in the ground like tent stakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's a barbaric practice.  But it's not a religious ritual.  It's way more ancient that Islam, or for that matter any other religion coincident with it.  It was established long before organized religions.
> 
> Just as Christmas trees and having a holiday on December 25 are way older than Christianism.
Click to expand...







Yeah!... Putting up a decorated tree and giving each other gifts is a much more barbaric 'cultural' practice than cutting off something from another persons anatomy.

*****SARCASTIC CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Pogo

Damaged Eagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.
> 
> In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a barbaric practice..............They are barbarians............For what they do on the battlefield and in the name of Islam they should be beaten in the ground like tent stakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's a barbaric practice.  But it's not a religious ritual.  It's way more ancient that Islam, or for that matter any other religion coincident with it.  It was established long before organized religions.
> 
> Just as Christmas trees and having a holiday on December 25 are way older than Christianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!... Putting up a decorated tree and giving each other gifts is a much more barbaric 'cultural' practice than cutting off something from another persons anatomy.
> 
> *****SARCASTIC CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...


Who said it was "barbaric"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made no value judgment about trees.  Are you actually that dense that you can't figure out a simple linear time analogy?

Holy SHIT that was a stupid post.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Pogo said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam likes to carve off a woman's clitoris like a thanksgiving turkey, perhaps they are stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.
> 
> In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a barbaric practice..............They are barbarians............For what they do on the battlefield and in the name of Islam they should be beaten in the ground like tent stakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's a barbaric practice.  But it's not a religious ritual.  It's way more ancient that Islam, or for that matter any other religion coincident with it.  It was established long before organized religions.
> 
> Just as Christmas trees and having a holiday on December 25 are way older than Christianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!... Putting up a decorated tree and giving each other gifts is a much more barbaric 'cultural' practice than cutting off something from another persons anatomy.
> 
> *****SARCASTIC CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was "barbaric"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no value judgment about trees.  Are you actually that dense that you can't figure out a simple linear time analogy?
> 
> Holy SHIT that was a stupid post.
Click to expand...







You're the one attempting to compare cultural practices so yes your post is exactly what you called it there at the end.

Why don't you and a few of your progressive liberal friend women go spend some time in a major German city walking the streets and let us know how that works out for you? 

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Pogo

Damaged Eagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cultural practice.  Got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, and predates all of them.
> 
> In fact it's been around almost as long as we've been making this point on this message board and having it ignored in favour of the myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a barbaric practice..............They are barbarians............For what they do on the battlefield and in the name of Islam they should be beaten in the ground like tent stakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's a barbaric practice.  But it's not a religious ritual.  It's way more ancient that Islam, or for that matter any other religion coincident with it.  It was established long before organized religions.
> 
> Just as Christmas trees and having a holiday on December 25 are way older than Christianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!... Putting up a decorated tree and giving each other gifts is a much more barbaric 'cultural' practice than cutting off something from another persons anatomy.
> 
> *****SARCASTIC CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was "barbaric"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no value judgment about trees.  Are you actually that dense that you can't figure out a simple linear time analogy?
> 
> Holy SHIT that was a stupid post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one attempting to compare cultural practices so yes your post is exactly what you called it there at the end.
> 
> Why don't you and a few of your progressive liberal friend women go spend some time in a major German city walking the streets and let us know how that works out for you?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...


Apparently the answer is "yes" -- you really are that dense.  

Better let the grownups handle this one.
Dumb shit....


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Pogo said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a barbaric practice..............They are barbarians............For what they do on the battlefield and in the name of Islam they should be beaten in the ground like tent stakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's a barbaric practice.  But it's not a religious ritual.  It's way more ancient that Islam, or for that matter any other religion coincident with it.  It was established long before organized religions.
> 
> Just as Christmas trees and having a holiday on December 25 are way older than Christianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!... Putting up a decorated tree and giving each other gifts is a much more barbaric 'cultural' practice than cutting off something from another persons anatomy.
> 
> *****SARCASTIC CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was "barbaric"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no value judgment about trees.  Are you actually that dense that you can't figure out a simple linear time analogy?
> 
> Holy SHIT that was a stupid post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one attempting to compare cultural practices so yes your post is exactly what you called it there at the end.
> 
> Why don't you and a few of your progressive liberal friend women go spend some time in a major German city walking the streets and let us know how that works out for you?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the answer is "yes" -- you really are that dense.
> 
> Better let the grownups handle this one.
> Dumb shit....
Click to expand...






I'm glad that we can agree that you're dense and that the only thing left for you is abuse all because...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------

